# St Barts IVFers : Part 43



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies*
    ​


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you Sky breeze


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Bm'ing!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

just book marking xx


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Just popping on to say hello to everyone and goodluck kitten    , and everyone else now going through treatment of course!

I am now at 28 weeks! Very exciting   has all been good apart from a bit of a scare at 19 weeks at my scan, but consultant thinks everything is fine now. We saw baby last week and he is doing good, all measurements were average and he was very wriggly!!

Min xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Steph glad u r feeling better, my emotions have always run high since ttc, Clomid was horrid, I call it the devil drug lol.  I get very emotional from ovulation till AF, I try 2 hide away for 2 weeks lol.

Congrats! on your pregnancy min1, I cant wait 2 b in your position .  Glad that everything is now going perfect for u, good luck with everything and take care


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Catherine - I was the devil on Buserilin, coz I was so irritable with headaches, tiredness and emotions and we argued loads!

But Clomid was horid too for me! Stupid drugs!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey peeps hows everyone?  ive been out shoppin 2day wiv my df and my lil bro and i have been spoilt rotten   i love it !!

i feel a tad tired but ova wise i feel really good 2day   cant wait fo df to cook a lovely roast later yum yum!!!


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Sounds like you are all having a nice, spolit day!

[b]Kitten & Star[/b] - Keep those feet up - and that's an order!!!

*Steph* - I was given 3 vials of Burselin and told that will be enough (& think it will). Need more needles and syringes though to take me through stimming so will be asking when go for baseline next week. Don't worry about injections, a little bubble or a little blood is fine, and you just need to dab with cotton wool. I sometimes get itchy and red around the injection ste afterwards but this soon goes away - I read somewhere on this site that this has happened to others and is nothing to worry about. Any more drugs will be at precscription charges which I think is around £7.25 per item

*Min* - Hi and congratulations!! You are same age as me and I have also had miscarriages so there I feel tehre is hope for me yet

*Catherine* - Have pm'd you

Hi to anyone I have missed - keep well

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks lisa    , my baseline scan is on the 2nd feb so i will ask for more  needles n syringes then and i will prob b on my 2nd vile of buserlin by then so i will prob ask for 1 more to make sure i def have enough.

how are u anyway? hope ur havin a chillin day xx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Just bookmarking ladies.

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ive been food shopiping   lots of yummy things to eat


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Just bookmarking, hope everyone is ok.

Catherine, don't worry about when the info days are, you have to have you first appointment and then go on the waiting list, you won't go to an info day until they have decided your course of treatment and then right before you start you get info then, it's a long wait and frustrating, but most of us have been through it, that's why we all moan on here.  Good luck

Suzia


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I am trying to keep feet up Lisa but already bored and its only been a day!


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Star* - You will have gone crazy by the end of the 2ww if you are bored after 1 day!! . Can you do some course research / planning / applications to keep your mind occupied?

Hi to everyone else. I have been busy today - visiting a relative in hospital, making dinner, sandwiches for work, cleaning and just about to crack on with ironing!! No day off for me, but my time will come to sit n my **** for 2ww!! (hopefully)

Have a good evening ladies - take care

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

hi and good luck every one. 
i,m here for just bookmarking.and i will also with u on 29.01.10.b/c my tx start that day.
mrs khan


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies, just bookmarking for now. Will come back tomorrow and catch up properly.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hiya! Well, what a weekend! After having zero libido for ages it's back with avengance (definately thyroid related)!!! So we've been having a wild old weekend   tee hee hee

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello ladies 

Star definitely stupid drugs!! lol I am dreading getting injections, but I hear that u have less side effects on them?

Suzia, Thanks for the info hun, looks like I am in for a long wait....  How long is the IVF waiting list once u get initial appointment, do u know? I am not 2 sure if I am having IUI 1st, thats what my current RE suggested, its down 2 what Barts suggests though.  I dont know what treatment  route they go down for endometriosis?

Lisa I added u hun 

I hope that all you ladies r well? x


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Catherine-The wait is difficult and can be frustrating, but we all do it.  It is hard to say what the waiting list is as it seems to depend on where you are from, most people are waiting 3-4 months after the first meeting.  But it is best to wait for your first appointment before you start thinking of those things.  They will perform their tests and check both of you out and then make the best course of treatment for you.  Just keep us posted on how things are going for you and we are all here to answer questions or just listen to you moan.  We are all at different stages of our treatment and all have had different experiences so we are all happy to help.

Suzia

Hope the rest are doing well, we are just waiting to start DR'ing next Sunday, no I am off to get my hair done can't wait.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Cath its normally 3-4 months hun but they will fly by   

How are you all


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well i did my 8th jab 2day and it was a nightmare as my dogs came in and started playin by my feet while i had the needle in so my df tryed to move them away but doin so the needle came out    so i had to put it bac in ouch and then i passed out for a few mins not good i really hope it goes better 2morrow, but dont worry the dogs will b shut out from now on xx

how is every one else? xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

my cats were the same always round my bloomin feet but never passed out hope you didn't hurt your self.


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

*Steph* - Hope yu are okay?x

*Catherine* - Sent you a message on ********

*Star & Kitten* - How are you both bearing up?

Hi to Suzia & Mrs Khan, Bellini & firebolt

I am going for my baseline scan tomorrow so will let you know how I get on. Shattered today though but think I suffer from Monday-itis anyway!! Also, I don;t know how the picture of the bum got into my post to you all yesterday as I did write '****' - and that picture had appeared when I looked again today (didn't know it did that!)!!!

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

How stupid can you get??! I wrote the word again and the same pic appeared - doh!!!! Basically I worte the word - I didn't pick a bum picture, so apologies if I offended anyone by getting my backside out so to speak!!
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

we do that simble all the time on my other thread its part of our joke so **** away


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheers Kitten ****


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya 

All aint been on for ages, took ages to catch up with whats been going on.

Kitten  - hope you are doing ok, not long? jus read your comment about having an orgasm, all i can say is lucky thing   my hubby is super scared of sex in any shape or form whilst were pregnant, so its none for me  

Star hope you getting on okay, lotsa love xxx

Zoie - didnt realise you had bit of a scare, hope your okay now and doing good   

everyone else hope you are okay

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess jess jess didn't your lady friends teach you any thing lol you do not need any man or person to give you an orgasm sweete do it yourself   my friend said her other half was like yours and she was glad she had her rampont rabbit he he


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi girls

My follow up is today at 2. Am bricking it  

I am armed with questions - I bet I don't ask any!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hope it goes well bellini xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - I hope it goes okay today. Do you know who you are seeing? We had our follow-up with Amanda Tozer and she was really helpful. She answered all our questions and even drew diagrams for us! *lol* She suggested we try ICSI this time so that's what we're doing. She also changed IM's meds from Gonal-F to Menopaur.

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope it goes well Bellini, hello to everyone else

I'm doing well, got tearfull today as I feel so fat and horrible and DP has an awards ceremony this weekend in Hilton and I look like a heffer!  I know I shouldnt worry, maybe hormones getting to me too, just feel poop!

xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Yes, it's Mandy Tozer we're seeing.

I have a huge list so I'm glad she's nice as I am really not v good with authority (and asserting it) with people I don't know. Counting down until I leave the office - I'm gonna take a taxi from the office as it's only about 10 minutes taxi ride away. I can't be bov'd to walk.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lady's 

Sorry this a me post my sort of AF has turned up most of the gel has come out which is making it look worse then it is but we have had our cry so if its a negative then at least we are prepeared and start again.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry Kitten  But you could still be, some people still bleed? When do you test?

 
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thursday hun


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

See what happens then before you get too worked up, but like you say at least you are prepared for it 

Thinking of you x

Big   

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks hun I just keep thinking what if they had taken pip to blast but they only do that if you have 4 good quality embryos DH is being so brilliant he took the day off took me to lake side and said get what ever I wonted and where did I go Primark


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all ladies soz not been around much had no internet but im back lol
jess4zak- hiya hun hope all going well? had a scare? i havnt hun! all is good with bubs and she is banging around in there lol we got 4d scan tomoz as its my birthday so woohoo cant wait to see her !! 

bellini- hope follow up gives you some answers hun xxx
kitten- dont worry about bleeding hun still test cause some ladies do still have a bleed!! wishing you all the best xx
stephyandmatt- hiya hun glad tx is going well and you coping with jabs xxx

hiya to anyone ive missed xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Me you missed me :-( only kidding how exciting for the scan, wish you all the best!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

star888 soz hun!! you get MASSIVE hugs lol


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Aww thankies  feel better now  lol!


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

*Kitten* - Hope you are coping okay. I know only too well (as I am sure do other ladies) how upsetting this can be but you still need to do your test on Thursday as could be implantation bleed, or have you done an early test to get an indication? You still need to test Thursday though. And what is wrong with you - I would have been anywhere but Primark if I had been told I could get whatever I wanted!!!

*Star* - Hope you find something wonderful to wear for weekend 'do' - its awful when you feel like ****e, especially if there are loads of glamour pusses there!!

*Steph* - How did the injection go today?

How is everyone else? I had baseline scan this morning, all okay so proceed with stimming, back next week for bloods and couple of scans.

Lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

That's gooD news lisa! All goes so so quickly 

kitten - hope you got some cool stuff from primarni!
You should go for some nice grub or something as you saved dh money in shops?!
Hope you are ok Hun, and still get that test in x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't tested yet don't want to till thursday 

I did see a watch which was £95 gucci(I carn't remember correct spelling) but I thought no I will wait for my birthday  

Bleeding is stopping so   I will still get my BFP


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten big     for u and i will b       and sendin loads of        ur way for thursday xx

star hun i hope u feel better and im sure u will look fab at the do ur goin to    xx

hey lisa my injection went well 2day did it pretty quickly so very proud of my self   

hey zoie glad ur doin well xx

hey to everyone else xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Will  for you too *Kitten*

*Steph* - hope injection goes okay tomorrow too - sounds like you ahve got the hang of it

Thanks *Star* - I do hope it all goes quickly - especially the 2ww if I get to ET!!

Lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - I hope the appointment with Mandy Tozer went well. She is lovely and very knowledgeable. I hope you were able to ask your questions and get some answers.

*kitten80* - *hugs* Keep the  and . Lots of women have bleeding at about this time, it could just be implantation. And bleeding is far more common with IVF because they make our linings so thick! Thinking of you x

*Lisa16* - Glad your baseline went okay. I hope the stim injections goes okay for you.

*AFM:* I'm on day 8 of Buserelin now and feeling really bloated! I'm also feeling a bit grotty - just generally tired and irritable. My dh has gone out for the night with some friends so I'm home alone (well, as alone as you can be with 2 kids, a cat and a dog!) But he deserves it as he hardly ever goes out. And he's promised to do all the housework for the next couple of days!

I should get off to bed really but I don't like sleeping alone. I think I'll be letting the dog sleep on dh's side tonight! *lol*

Mandy xxx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry I havent been on for a bit, I am on a natural cycle and I am irregular as usual, sooooo annoying, I am on cd31 and got BFN twice, I have been getting cramps which are gradually getting worse, so I am hoping the   will arrive 2morrow or 2night, I cant sleep at the mo  I never can when the   is due.  Does anyone get severe pain with endo?? I have had 2 laps because of my endo pain and I may ask Barts about if I need another one as the pain is getting extreme again, been over 2 years since my last lap.

How is everyone?

Kitten good luck hun! heres some          x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have mild endo Cath and yes I do get a lot of pain 

Hi everyone Stephy how you doing with those injections

I am still bleeding bloody great start of the year this is first this then this mornig DH said the contract at work didn't go though so could be out of job in sept


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten hun   try not to fink the worst hun im    for test 2morrow we all are    

my injections have been fine the last couple of days so that is great i still use the ice cube to numb 1st but im gettin braver   

i have my baseline scan tuesday and hopefully i will start stimms. if i start stimms when roughly will my next scan be

hope everyone is well and restin loads whatever stage ur at xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You probably have it 6 days after hun


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies. Just a catch up on my appointment yesterday. Well... it was hit and miss. Realised I had met the nurse before so when she said "sorry it didn't work" I burst into tears. 

So she went through everything quite factually. She said she didn't know about thyroid issues (but I think she does but doesn't want me to go down that route as she said "oh well we don't monitor thyroid in depth unless people have multiple m/cs") - surely if thyroid causes m/cs then surely that should be ruled out BEFORE you start? 

Anyhoo, our next step is FET which is Frozen Embryo Transfer. I have 1 8-cell and 2 7-cells frozen. They will defrost 2 and if they both survive then 2 will go back. If they don't then they defrost the third one. 

We don't know if we have to do a natural cycle or medicated cycle. (medicated if I don't ovulate which I don't think I do). 

So next step is day 21 bloods (whenever AF shows up - it's late but I got a BFN yesterday, then 21 days from then) and then I'll start the cycle the following month. Natural is really quick, but medicated is a little longer. 

She said to aim to get the cycle done by May as that's when my blood tests run out (e.g. HIV etc as you have to do this yearly). 

I asked what our chances of a natural conception were. She avoided the question and just cited a few "miracle" cases rather than actually saying "well, you should definately keep trying". In fact, she kinda intimated that I should just concentrate on getting my body ready for FET and forget TTCing naturally.  I don't know if that was to try to stop me getting het up every month or whether it was her way of saying "it ain't gonna happen naturally so stop beating yourself up about it". 

Oh well. Just have to pray for a miracle and that I become one of "those" stories.

I woke up very depressed this morning. Not sure where I got my strength from to get to the office. My PMA is gone and I feel very black. Mr Bellini said I should keep positive and that we have lots of cycles left and things to try but just the fact that the FET involves buserelin injections and the lovely crinone which are just the pits.

Sorry for the "me" post... I'll try and come back with proper personals.

Bellini xxx

Kitten darling - how are you chicken?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Bellini I am still hanging on the hope tomorrow that its just my body mucking up and my little pip is ther hanging on tight but very hard to feel positive I must admit.

Just wondering how long till next tx I think its 3 periods?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

She told me that IVF (fresh cycle) is a 4-6 month wait, FET has literally no wait - it's just a case of scheduling it in when you're ready and all the pre-amble and bloods are done.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Bellini so so sorry about your fresh IVF cycle, I would feel the same as u if I was in your position, I     that the FET cycle works for u, I have already been told I wont b able to get pregnant naturally which sucks as I rely on meds all the time.  I was expecting AF 2 come today it is late as it is, I am cd32.  I am sorry that u r going through what u r going through and I hope that the FET with give u a sticky BFP.  Hopefully u will have 2 perfect eggies 2 implant after defrost.  Hopefully u will have a natural FET cycle so it wont b as long winded, take care hun x

Kitten, good luck for 2morrow, I am sorry that u r still bleeding   I will     for u also x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Kitten forgot 2 say my hubby is going through the same as yours, he has been hanging on 2 his job since Sept last year and he still doesnt know where he stands, he isnt getting many jobs in, so its not looking good, its worrying, I hope all goes well for him x


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Bellini  

J x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - *hugs* I really hope the FET works for you x

*kitten80* - I will be thinking of you tomorrow. I really hope you get the two lines you've been waiting for x

Mandy xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

bellini- big hugs hun xxx im sure you will get 2 embies for next time and they will stick xxxx

kitten- goodluck for test day hun really hope its a bfp! xxx

i had my 4d scan today as its my birthday woohoo!! was so lovely am sending good vibes to you all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks peeps


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Evening beautiful ladies

What a bad day we are all having. I have had a cracking headache all day but that is nothing compared to what some of you are going through at the moment

*Steph* - I had my baseline yesterday and I am due back on Wed & Friday of next week for next scans so that is 8 days. Got to go up just for blood test on the Monday too.

*Kitten* - Hope you are not too down. Will be thinking of you tomorrow 

*Bellini* - You sound like you have had s*** day too - I would have stayed at home and had a self pity day and not even bothered going into work - you are very brave. At least you won't have a long wait. How old are you if you don't mind me asking?x

hi to everyone else, hope you are doing okay?

Lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

All the best tomorrow Kitten, have been thinking of ya all day and will be tomoz  

Got the girls round tonight for fish and chips and some True Blood, so won't be on till tomoz now.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I actully feel numb think I just hoped for to much, but thanks guys I will post in the morning what ever the result


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Lisa16 said:


> Evening beautiful ladies
> 
> What a bad day we are all having. I have had a cracking headache all day but that is nothing compared to what some of you are going through at the moment
> 
> ...


I'm 35... going on 105!


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got a little way to go with tx yet then - just wondered. I am 38 this year and panicking!!xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its a BFN for me guys good luck to all


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh kitten.    Take it easy won't you.

J x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

AWWW kitten huni im so so sorry to hear that i was   u got the result u wanted and i cant believe the outcome.      
your dream will happen so keep that dream alive   . i hope u get loads of hugs from dh   xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So sorry Kitten, I really don't know what to say other than I'm really sorry and thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

kitten so soz hun   keep chin up! and when you ready get back on the tx hun it will happen xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Oh Kitten I am so sorry


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all, hope your ok.

Zoie, i dunno where i was reding, i thought i read that you had scare at 19 weeks, sorry about that, but thank god also xxx

Kitten, im sorry hun that it hasnt worked out this time for you.  Whatever i say wont make you feel any better as i should think your probli feeling really crap right now.  Just take the time you need, and lots of love to you both.    maybe to give you a little smile, im getting a new rabbit   .  lotsa love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thinking of you kitten. 

Lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Peeps

Jess that did make me smile  

Hospital phoned back and said that they were not happy with how you responded to drugs this time so we are going to up the dose next time and it should be about 3-6 months she said don't worry I am still young I do feel like crap I actully feel like someone has taken my baby away again and I am empty .

Sorry to be so low


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Kitten sweety don't apologise! We all kno on some way or another where you are coming from and I know you must feel like utter ****e which is understandable but don't give up! It will happen, you need to stay strong and as hard as it must be try to be positive for the future attempts, we will all get there! Bigs hugs darling. Go have a large glass of wine xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

It's normal to feel that way Kitten.  I was desolate for days and days (it gets better)


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*kitten80* - I'm so so sorry  I really wish it had been a better result for you. Thinking of you x

*zoie* - Happy Birthday! 4D scans looks amazing. I never had one with my own babies but have been trying to convince my friends to have one if we're successful cos I think it will help them bond with their baby.

*AFM:* My friend starts her meds today so we are going well! Hoping to get baseline scans on 16th Feb and then will hopefully have ec and et during the first week of March! *fingers crossed* I'm still feeling really bloated on the Buserelin and the tiredness is really kicking in now. But it'll be worth it!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## KELLS71 (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitten80 - was so sorry to see you had a BFN (Ive been a visitor to the Barts forum for about a year now but this is my first post).  I too had a BFN last week and cried for about 2 days!  This was my second round of ICSI at Barts, last time it was successful and I got to 12 weeks and then had a missed miscarriage.  I felt just as devasted this time as when i had miscarriage, in fact I think more devastated - so I know exactly what you mean when you say you feel like someone has taken your baby away from you again.  I started to feel slightly more "together" this week till I received my follow up appointment from Barts and saw that its not till April, and only then can I go back on waiting list which currently is 4-5 months.  Reading all of that made me burst into tears yet again as it just seems like everything takes so long, which wouldn't matter too much if I hadn't just turned 39 and feel like Im running out of time.  I'm now trying not to get myself too worked up over it and focus on other things and hope that everything works out ok (easier said than done though!)


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Kitten so sorry about your BFN hun  I know it sucks!! how many more treatments can u get?? I really   that the next cycle will work 4 u and I am glad that they r upping your dose, hopefully u will respond better.  I am glad that they r doing what is best for u.  I am looking forward 2 start IUI or IVF and 2 get monitored properly  u will b in my thoughts and prayers     x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

KELL sorry for everything that u have been through     I have been through a m/c at 6 weeks and that was hard enough, I am still ttc#1 and just want a baby of my own, it is just horrid when nothing works and makes us all sooooo frustrated.  I hope that your next ICSI works for u hun **BABYDUST** and I am sorry that u have 2 wait until April for a followup, do you have to wait that long for every treatment cycle that u receive from Barts?? I am waiting for my 1st appointment, so dont know what they have planned for me yet?.  We all have 2 keep positive hun, its just hard at times, but we will get our miracles  xx


----------



## KELLS71 (Jan 27, 2010)

It wasn't that long a wait last time between when i had miscarriage and starting 2nd round of ICSI - so I wasnt expecting it to be this long this time.  The hospital have said they now have so many people on their books and thats why waiting list has gone up, Im just living in hope that they get through list faster which they have been known to do before!  On the positive side I guess, at least I can be normal and have some fun for a little while without obsessing about whether i should have that cup of coffee, glass of wine or bar of chocolate


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

I know what u mean, I hate obsessing about what I eat or drink only 2 get a BFN every cycle .  If they say that there r a lot of people on their books, it means that I am also in for a long wait, I hate waiting!! lol I am sooooo impatient.  When I contacted Barts they said that my referral was in with the consultant, I emailed again as I received a copy of my referral letter and their were a few errors on it, so I contacted Barts again just incase it would make a difference and my referral was still in with consultant, so I dont know what that means?  I was waiting for Basildon 2 refer me for 7 weeks!! I had 2 constantly chase them up, so I hope Barts has recognised that I have waited so long, do u know if referrals from another hospital usually take that long?

Well, I hope that everything works out for u hun and all this waiting and grief will b worth the end result  xx


----------



## KELLS71 (Jan 27, 2010)

I was also referred from Basildon Hospital - at the beginning of 2008 - it took Basildon Hosp about 8 mths to refer me casue they lost my file, forgot to do the tests they were meant to and other muck ups!  So your 7 weeks seems really quick to me   Im sure that as your referral letter is with consultant you will hear something soon.  Once you have started your treatment with Barts, Ive found them really efficient and lovely to deal with - its just when you are in between and waiting it can be frustrating.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

wow I guess 7 weeks wasnt that long lol, felt like a lifetime though haha! I had the same problem, I had missing tests, I had 2 get rubella and redo my LH, FSH and E2 as they were on the border of being out of date.  So far Barts have been lovely 2 me and get back 2 my emails pretty much straight away, so far so good  I am looking forware 2 have treatment with them and hopefully finally get an answer 2 my infertility  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Thanks everyone well so far the wait hasn't been long at all for me as they said I am east of england so I am just going to try and get myself back to normality for a while


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey and morning guys well thats my 12th jab done   im gettin a pro hehe all that fuss i made   well im just a brave chicken now.

how r u this morning kitten?    xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Groovy   waiting for new phones to be delivered DH brought me the new lg veiw T thats his way of comforting me see I don't get flowers I get presents


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

morning all,

Kitten - Glad are are thinking positive and fingers crossed your wait won't be too long

I've had some really bad cramping since yesterday and feels worse today along right groin.

Had some sad news last night that's made me feel even more down, my uncle died so I got myself into a bit of a state last night, but trying to stay as relaxed as I can this 2ww.  Almost a week gone, another to go!

Hope everyone is ok, almost the weekend  xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten thats fab news i hope u enjoy ur new phone   i think i would prefer the prezzies 2   xx

star hun im so sorry for ur news   .  try and get ur feet up 2day hun and rest i no easyier said then done and even more so at ur sad time. are u allowd to use hot bottles on the 2ww? cz i would say that helps wiv niggly pains xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No hot walter bottles hun so sorry for your los   try and relaxe easier said then done as I well no .

Stephy I love presents and I am feeling   for next round because they realised there mistake and are upping the drugs so I will have more eggs


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thats great kitten   and next time am i right that they will put 2 bac?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

guys im a little worried i no this is to much info but i have bben to theloo and my discharge is kinda like clear jelly i no grose but dosnt that normally mean that ur ovulating? im now worried that the buserelin is not workin and not sure if i should phone barts or not cz my baseline scan is not till tuesday xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is feeling abit more positive today?

*Steph* - You can get spotting as a side effect of Burselin. I had this and a bit of clear discharge couple of days after - don't worry too much as I think it is just med side effects. E-mail the nurses if you are not sure as they will get back to you quicker than trying the phone. Their address will be on the contact list sheet you were given.

*Kitten* - Glad you are feeling a bit brighter today. Nothing I, or anyone, can say will take away your low feeling but as each day passes you will start to feel a bit more positive and begin to look forward to next cycle

*Star* - Sorry to hear your sad news. last thing you need right know. Just try to stay calm if you can.

*Kells* - Hi and welcome. I am 37, 38 in March, and like you am starting to worry about the age factor. Wish they would have just started me on IVF a couple of years ago when first went to Basildon but as I had no reason not to concieve they wanted to try Clomid & then IUI first. Have also had two miscarriages (7-8 weeks) which ironically were both natural BFP's! Life is such ***** sometimes.

Hi Catherine, Mandy, Bellini, Jess and Zoie (and anyione else I have missed) - hope you are all well?

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Kitten, hope you are ok.  It is the worst feeling ever that when it doesnt work, and only on here do people really understand how you feel.  I can remember staying in bed for nearly two days on one of mine, just hated the world. It will get better  .

Star hope your okay, sorry to hear that you have had a loss in the family. Timing couldnt be worse, bless ya.  Dont worry to much about any niggling pains, I had a full blown period half way through 2ww, it still worked for us.  You take care and get your rest xx

Hope everyone else is ok, lotsa love xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

By the way, and in case the last sentence of my post didn't make sense, the word I typed was changed for me automatically and without my knowledge!! Obviously offensive so apologies, I never thought of it like that!!
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello

Hope you are all okay? Everyone is very quiet / busy doing other things!! Am off up gym soon and then meant to be out at a 60th tonight - only problem is I'm usually in bed by 9 pm shattered, and with a stinking headache so don't know how will manage tonight!!! Its not as if the party is local and I can sneak off home to bed!

Lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Lisa and all,

I am off to East Mindlands in a mo for dinnner/dance in Hilton for DP's Motorracing awards ceremony! I am sure I will be the only one drinking, they all think I have had an op on my ovaries and I'm on anti-biotics! I know I'll probably get told to leave off the imaginary pills and get drunki! Dp came up with that excuse so now I have got to try to carry it off!

I already look 5 months pregnant where I have put on over a stone since IVF started! I am wearing a flowy dress that should hide my huge gut! hehe!

Oh well, will be interesting! Apparantly it's like £5 a small glass of wine so DP will be saving money!  Lucky thing for me is out hotel room is in same place so I could sneak off to bed if tired, which I know I will be by about 10!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, I have a week to go till testing, so so scared on the outcome and how I will cope with it!  At least I have all you lovely girls to help me through!

Take care all and love to all xxx


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Kitten - I'm so sorry   I know nothing I can say will make it better but you are such a lovely person and I know it is so hard. I remember when I had my first ever Clomid in 2000 and then got a BFP and then lost it... I had being waiting for my first positive test for 6 years and I never thought it would happen again, but it did. I know that you won't give up and things will work out in the end. Keep going   I wish you all the luck in the world next time.

Star - good luck to you too for a weeks time, and Steph for after that   Star - you are doing the right thing keeping busy, the two week wait is so horrible isn't it. I even flew to Italy during the mine, I think provided you try to relax whatever you do won't make any difference.

Hello to Mandy (you are doing such a great thing by the way), Bellini, Lisa, Kells, Catherine and anyone else I have missed. Lisa and Catherine - thank you for lovely messages. To all of you who are this end of 30 like me, I understand exactly how you feel... my DH is much younger than me and I so wanted to give him a child, when I lost my tubes in 2008 I really thought that it was the end of the road for us (especially when Barts lost my notes in the move from the Norwich clinic  ) But we have kept hoping and pushing and it really is worth never giving up....   to everyone.

Zoie and Jess - really good all is going well (Zoie the picture is lovely) Jess - it was me that had the scare, mystery over. Actually is still a bit of  a worry as we didn't have the amnio, but praying all is okay. Consultant at N & N says all looks positive but we will have to wait till baby is born   Am staying positive!

Min x


----------



## CS25 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I am going for my first ever appointment at Basildon Hospital to see Dr Haloob on Tuesday.  DH has azoospermia.  We were told that it is likely we will be sent to St Barts for our  fertility treatment.

Can anyone tell me a rough estimate of when we are likely to start treatment at Barts.

Thanks


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Min   I will be ok soon 

Cs25 probably max 6 months hun as it takes time for refural then info day then to start treatment


----------



## CS25 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Kitten. 

I thought it could possibly be around that time.  We have people asking if we can go away with them in August and if my treatment starts July/August we wont be able to go.  6 months is about July time so its what I thought.  I know it can differ though.  

Can you tell me what happens at my first hospital appointment?

Thank you


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

At Basildon or Barts?


----------



## CS25 (Nov 1, 2009)

Basildon


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

right well you will have blood tests and a clominia test then they will discus treatment. have you had clomid?


----------



## CS25 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have blood tests that GP did in October 09 and DH has had a sperm test.  No they wont put me on clomid because it wont help as its DH that has the problem not me.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not being funny hun but you won't no that till they take you eggs out as I had 6 out 14 follicles and only 1 was viable not saying that there will be somthing wrong just be prepaierd hun as they said I  was ok.


----------



## CS25 (Nov 1, 2009)

oh yes im fully aware they could say there is something wrong with me later on but I meant in relation to clomid thats all. 

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys how are u all? its been well quiet on here lately but im hopein thats a good sign that ur all busy and chillin  

littens hows u hun xx

cs25 hey and welcome to this thread, at 1st appointment will be to c wot treatment to put u and ur dh on etc and like kitten said the bloods and forms etc i hope it works for u hun xx

hey star i hope ur havin a ball at ur dp's din and dance xx

mandy hows u hun?
bellini, jess, zoie, mini, lisa, cath i hope ur all well and havin a blast this weekend xx

as for me i have dyed my hair and painted my nails and lookin forward to goin out for a meal and the pictures in a bit yum yum i cant wait   oh and im such a pro at the injections now i cant believe i made such a fuss before lol (im a big girl now hehe) xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Round 2 begins now.  Started DRing this morning.  and the side effects, as usual, have kicked in with a vengence.  I really hate this part. 

Hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend.  We are off to see a film this morning and then I think it is bedtime for me afterthat.

Suzia


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well done suzie on startin hope u dont suffer to bad hun  , im on d/reg at the mo so i no how u feel im hopin to start stimms tuesday if all is well at my baseline xx enjoy ur day xx

mornin everyone else i hope ur all finr and dandy xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello everyone 

Cs25 how are you my love you are welcome to stay on this thread while you wait as we love to    

Star how are you hun how you feeling  

Stephy my love my sweet hope you do start stimming soon  

Everyone hellooooooooooooooooo

Yes I am feeling better now


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone! I hope you've all had a good weekend.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys i really hope ur all ok as no one has really been on here  

star hun i really hope ur doin well and restin as much as poss   xx

kitten i hope ur ok hun xx  

mandy i had a good weekend wiv meals, pictures, dyin my hair and paintin my nails lol oh and takin me dogs out for walks in my pjs i no me   and just chillin   i hope u had a fab weekend xx

i go for my baseline scan 2morrow so im very excited but i have to do my injection on route so not lookin forward to that but i wil b fine im sure xx

hey to everyone else xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Hope everyone well? Has my bloods done today - all okay and no changes to meds, back Wed and Fri for scans again so will see what happens.

*Star* - Hope you had a nice weekend away? Did you have a good break?

*Kitten* - What you been up to and how are you feeling?

*Steph* - What time is your injection due? Can you not do a little earlier to save doign en-route or do you have a long journey to Barts? What time is your scan?

*Mandy* - Hope you had a good weekend

Hi to eveyrone else.xxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey lisa im good thnks and my appointment is at 9 in the mornin so i have to get the train at 7:15 so i will b doin the injection in the car park of train station it will b a little bit earlier then i have been doin them but still withi my time frame so it will b fine, anyways i do them pretty quick now so its really good  

i hope ur havin a nice evening everyone but i gota go cz df is cookin d inner so will b bac in a bit  xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hiya Steph

Car park is better than the train!!! Don't forget totake your stimming med so nurse tomorrow as nurse does the first one with you - lot easier and less painful than Burselin in my opinion so am sure you will be fine. Also, don't forget to get more needles/ syringes if you need them for Burselin

Hope scan goes okay
xxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

if i get to start stimms im gonna do them at 9pm everynight as i dont fin work till 8pm so they wont want to do my 1st injection wiv me will they? i thought they was just gonna show me how to do it and not actually do it im scared now as i find easyier to use an ice cube b4 i do my jabs and i wont have one there    .

yer i think i need to stock up on everything includin buserelin as im on my last vlie of it so i thought to get one more to b on the safe side xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey all yeh steph they asked me to take my gonal just to show you how to use it and she used mine as an exemple to show you how to prime it(get air bubbles out)

so take if you can but you won't inject till evening 

sorry I've not been on much hooked on dexter at the mo and nit really been online!

Love to all z


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey star hun ive missed ya   hehe

thanks u have put my mind at ease. so is the pen easy to use? god i hope so   u no wot im like lol 
glad u hae been ok and restin, how do u feel?


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

My nurse did it with me on that first day and tells you not to worry about the timing for that as a one off is okay. She had her demo pack and showed me then told me to prep my injection and give it - just to see and make sure I was okay with it all (saw Leona) - maybe differenet nurses different things. That was last Tuesday, then I gave my next stim at 8 pm Wednesday night and my hormone levles / bloods came back fine today! Pen very easy - you need to push harder on plunger but it doesn't hurt at all!!
xxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im scared again now lol    i will b doin my buserelin at around 7:00 just b4 i get the train i really hope i dont have to give my 1st one there cz i will b 2 nervous but needs must i surpose. glad ur bloods came back hun xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeh I guess every nurse does it differently.

I was told to do mine in evening can't remember why?!

It's easy Hun, you just jab it and press plunger! Peezy!

Hope all goes ok tomorrow let me know how you get on.

Been a weird week for me with uncle dying last week and just been feeling not that positive about testing sat! :-(


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

u will b fine hun and im sendin u loads of                and i have been and will carry on            and loads of           hehe i no me nuts


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you really hope so just felt like af was on the way this morn :-(

just have to wait and see  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Try not to worrie Star it stresses you out even more 

Stephy I wouldn't worry the gonal f is easyer and it don't hurt  

I am feeling so   today for next round I spoke to a fertitlity nurse that I no today.

Everone ok


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

That's brilliant Kitten, I'm so so scared. I know I need to stay calm and wait till Saturday but it's so hard.  I'm kinda preparing myself for the worst but it will still be tough either way!  

If it is a BFN this month me and DP are going to go away the weekend and i'm gonna get hammered! Then book our holiday! for end of Feb! Oh then i''ll need to hunt for new job! Probs have to head up to London as better money there, didnt want to do that really and spesh if we get a BFP, again just have to wait and see!

Got lunch tomorrow with DP's mum, sister and my mum, should be nice and get me out for day to take my mind off of things!

Hope everyone else is fine and dandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You will be ok The nurse said to me today that certisticks say 95% of people do not fall first time as its like a practice run so we all will be pg soon


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Great! 95% is very high! Looks like that will count us out too then!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

don't be silly Pompey had a BFP on my other thread and she had the same put in as me on the same day see you just don't no your going tobe the 5%


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeh just have to wait and see, just found this site which is really good:

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/CloserLook.aspx?Code=94&s=g&gv=DIST_3&nav=1&rate=i&rate_sub=FSO&bdy=2008&bda=b35&bds=FSO&bdt=icsi#cyclesTreatments

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

See all depends so just keep   thats all we can do


----------



## CS25 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Kitten for your support. 

I dont know if anyone can help but I went to basildon hospital for the first time today since being referred.  DH has azoospermia. 

I thought i was going to see Dr Haloob but it was only one of his nurses i think.  She took some swabs and both DH and I have to have bood tests.  DH has to do another sperm test and I have got to have a dye test on my tubes.  I expected this to happen.  What i didnt expect was to then have to wait until June (4 months) to go back to see her for the results and for them then to decide what to do next.  I mean i expected to have to wait to go back after the results but i didnt expect to have to wait 4 months more like 1/2 months.  

Is this normal.  I was told by PALS that it should be 18 weeks from referral which was 29 December to treatment.  What do they class as treatment? She said therefore that i should expect to start treatment in April. 

Does anyone know if this is normal.  In June I will have waited 8 months just to get referred to an ivf clinic from Basildon hospital - is this normal?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello 

cs25 I can not remember I no it all went very fast like the dye test and everything but I can not remember how long it was sorry hun.


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

CS25-We were at Southend, not Basildon, but it was over a year before we were referred to Bart's, but saying that we are unexplained fertility, but unfortunatly, it is a wait for every step of this.  There are others on here that go to Basildon hospital so they may know more.  I can tell you all about the waiting lists at Bart's, they won't get any shorter.  Keep the faith and hope things speed up for you.  Keep us updated, we are always here if you need a moan.

Suzia


----------



## CS25 (Nov 1, 2009)

Okay thanks hun to me it just doesnt sound right but im happy to be proven wrong.  I think I will ask PALS or my GP again I think. 

Thank you x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi CS25,

I went through Southend hospital for about 1 and a half years before I got referred to Barts! I had untold amount of blood tests, DP had tests, I had the dye procedure, then they put me on Clomid for 3 months, that didn't work so they up'd my dosage and put me on it again for another 3 months!

Then they finally said it was unexplained infertility and I would have to be referred to Barts, but before you do you have to have Chlamidea and HIV tests before Barts take you over and once these came back I then waited another 3 months to be seen by Barts who give you all the tests again, then wait another 3 months to go back for info day and I started my drugs day after that.

It all seems so long now going through all of that but it does soon go! Just try not to live your life solely around all the treatment (which is easier said than done i know) but it took over my life and I became very depressed, you need to try to carry on with your life and dont let it be the centre of everything!

Good luck my love x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Star Hope I didn't worry you yesterday hun Didn't mean to   

It seems like we have come so far on this journey and it dose take over you life even if you don't realise it   but it will all be worth it in the end.

Stephy where are you


----------



## CS25 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Ladies. I truly wish no one had to go through any of this they really put you through it dont they.  None of them even seem that sympathetic to your cause either!  Maybe it will all seem better when I eventually get referred somewhere.  

Thank you for all your advice. 
x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No don't be silly! I was just having a poop day and took it a bit to heart!

I am tough as old boots me! 4 days till testing, just wish it was Saturday!

Do you knowis it the first wee of the day? What if I wake up at like 4am, can I do then!?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I you wake up at 4 and you havent had a wee for a long while then do it   how do you feel hun


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Boobs hurt and feel massive, i'm really spotty, feel fat, had cramps all down my right groin, started bad Thursday and still got, in the mornings I feel as though AF is coming.

Feel sick of waiting now! Just want to know either way :-(


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh well sounds differant to me so fingers crossed hun I had no sore boobs by then and I had mild cramps and thats it


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Just trying not to read too much into everything, just waiting to see now!.

How's things with you? xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

good good thanks feel back on form now so all is good


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey ladies well its not good news for me 2day so here goes i got there and i was quite positive but when i was havin my scan they were very concerned as my womb splits in to 2 and my lining is 8.4mm on both sides and i have a cyst so they was explaining that i need to have an aqua scan 2morrow to c how bad the split is, if the split is as bad as they think then i will have to stop treatment and have surgary to cut the partition away as i might not b able to carry a baby       well i burst in to tears and have been very down since, i had to have bloods aswell. i was even showed how to do my trigger shot incase they want me to do that to get rid of the cyst   . so im off to london again 2morrow and this aqua scan is gonna hurt so im very scared i just   that its not that bad so i can continue treatment so i have to wait and c now   .

i just feel i will never get there as theer is always something that is stoppin me and it just really sucks.

but i hope ur all well and have had relaxin day xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh sweety    I hope they can manage to find the problem, at least they found it now before you did get pregnant as that could have been worse!

You are in the top place and I am sure they will be able to sort it all for you.

Bigs hugs and try to be strong and positive, better to find it now than later on down the line, and I am very sure they will sort it for you hun.

I will be thinking of you tomorrow and let us know how you get on.  I didn't want to ask you anything today, just thought I'd wait till you wanted to come and talk xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks hun it means alot. the doc said my womb shape is very rare but if they need to they will do surgary to make it like normal   . i just feel completely gutted.

i was ment to go up thursday for it but when i got bac at work they phoned and said dr tozer wants to do the aqua scan 2morrow so im really scared.  

im scared of it hurtin and of what they will tell me, i just feel so drained in every way.

im sorry for the me posts 

i hope ur doin ok hun i cant believe ur nearly at ur test day bet ur well excited xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't be silly you post about you as much as you like that's what we're all here for!

I really hope you get all your answers tomorrow which I am sure you will, like I say you're in the right place and I am sure they can fix it!

Did they not see a split on previous scans then?

Chin up and don't get into too much of a state, I really think they will get it all sorted for you mate, let me know xxx

I am here all day if you want to send me a message or chat


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

they saw an indent before but this scan showed it was much more so that is y they are doin this test to make sure they get the right answer my womb is kinda like heart shaped lol.

thanks hun im sure i will b on here wen i get bac so i can tell u have it went xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Stephyandmatt ~ Oh hun, I have been following your journey here on the barts thread. I am so sorry that things have taken a turn for the worse.   I am sure the consultant will do everything they can to get you back on track. 
Hang in there hun, 
Take care
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Oh Stephy   so sorry babe.

But someone v wise told me that the road to TTC is a marathon and not a sprint.  This is just a bump in the looonngggg road.
     

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Steph

I was up at Barts for a scan today and was looking out for you to say hi and wish you well, but didn't see you. My appointment was at 9.50 am and I was out of there just after 10 am. What time were you due there and how did you get on? I know it doesn't feel like much of a consolation to you right now, but at least they have identified the problem, it can be rectified and you are young enough to still continue your journey (not like a fertiltiy old fogey like me!), You are in good hands and this is just a blip on your road to having your baby, but you will get there.

Take care
Lisa
xxxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - Good luck for Saturday. You just want your wee to be as concentrated as possible to ensure you can see that bfp! So if you wake at 4am and need a wee, then it's probably best to use that wee! But you could do it in a cup and save it until you're fully awake. That's what I did! My friends (the intended parents) wanted to be there for the test so I did my first wee in a cup and covered it and put it in the bathroom cabinet until they got there at about 10am! Then I held the test in the cup to do the test! But I also did a fresh one at the same time. Both came up positive!

*stephyandmatt* - So sorry to hear your scan didn't go smoothly yesterday. I hope today's scan goes okay. Mandy Tozer is lovely and I'm sure she will help you work through your options.

*Lisa16* - I hope your scan went okay?

*CS25* - I hope you don't have to wait too long. We were referred straight to Barts (surrogacy) but it still took several months before we got our first transfer. We had an initial appointment in October 08 and then had our first transfer in Aug 09! But we had to go through several counselling sessions and even had to have a social worker visit our homes! But you won't have to go through all that 

*AFM:* I've lost track of which day I'm on now ... but down-regging is going okay. We have baseline scans booked for 16th February so are really hoping to reach transfer around the first week of March!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks for all ur well wishes guys it means a lot.

i have just got bac from my aquascan and it wasnt that bad a little discomfort but i was brave   
the scan still wasnt clear they only could get to the right side of my womb because of the split (septum) so they have booked me in for surgary where they will put a cam in to my womb to c for sure wots goin on and also do another laproscopy at the same time and if need b to cut away the devide. BUT they also have said that if i really wanted to that i could carry on wiv this cycle and c if it works but wiv an increased risk of miscarry so im torn, i will no my date for surgary by friday so iam to continue on buserelin until then and then decide what i want to do. so to say the least im well confused    

i hope ur all ok   xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Steph* - Its a hard one. I think if the date of your surgery is close then you may want to wait for this, but if this counts as you abandoing and losing one of your cycles, then maybe it is worth giving it a go. Having said that, I have had two miscarriages and wouldn't wish the pain on anyone (I personally prefer BFN to getting a BFP, worrrying and then losing it anyway, but everyone is different). You may have nothing to lose by giving it a go if op a long wait. Did they say what % increased risk of miscarriage? Did they say there could be complications later on because of your womb shape / division if you did fall pregnant. Get your op date, then weigh up all the facts and maybe do a bit of research into the condition on the internet to arm yourself with facts / questions for any appointments / questions you may have for doctors. Did Barts give you any advice as to what they think would be your best option? Hope you are okay.xxx

Hi to everyone else.

Good luck *Firebolt* - hope d/r not too bad for you. My scan was okay but got another one Friday so no real news as yet

Star - Good luck for OTD on Saturday

CS25 - My Basildon referral was done in April 2009 and I got an appointment for the June so only couple of months, but I thought I read somewhere on here that the waiting list might be a little longer now. Good luck

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - I agree with Lisa. If the surgery is going to be a long wait, I'd be tempted to continue with this cycle and see what happens. But if the surgery is soon, then you might aswell get it over with and try again afterwards. But I also agree with Lisa that a bfn is soooo much better than a bfp which ends in miscarriage. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. But hopefully the surgery date will help you decide what to do.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys i think im gonna wait for the date and then make a choice but i wont b losin this 1st go i will just continue where i leave it so it will still b my 1st go. it will b better for me to have the surgary and dr tozer wants to do it her self wiv another top doc. 
there is that chance it might work but like u said i dont fink i could handle gettin a bfp and then losin it, i just hope the date is pretty soon as dr tozer said she is puttin it through as urgent, but has also said it will b in less then 6wks time. i just hope its sooner then later.
thsi journey is takin its tolll on me and i feel so drained as im sure it has for everyone else. i think i will b confused until i no the date really.

but thanks for ur thoughts im very grateful xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

If its within 6 weeks, and you don't lose a cycle, then I would advise the most appropriate option would appear to not go any further and get the op done 1st. You sound like this is what you are thinking but only you know how you feel and this is your decision so do the right thing for you. Take care.xxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thank u hun    i do no the surgary is 4 the best really dr tozer advise i have it aswel but also siad its up to me    i hate makin these kinda desicions    . iam swayin towards the surgary tho but my mind will b made up on friday for defenate.

u r so kind and wise in wot u say and i really thank u  .

how r things goin wiv u anways??


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

My wise head comes with age - and heartbreaks and complications / delays with my tx, so can understand where you are coming from. I have suitable distance to be able to see the situation objectively, which I never obviously could when it was happening to me, so glad I can at least advise someone else based on my experiences. I am sure you will make the right decsion for you.

I am okay, thanks. Scan okay today and another one Friday, then take it from there - each step is another hurdle conquered and I just try not to expect too much so I do not get disappointed / upset. ****** off with myself for putting on a couple of pounds as have managed to maintain my weight up until now! I lost a stone at the end of last year and was aiming to lose another, but tx takes priority and so was happy to at least maintian the loss I had achieved but got on scales today and pounds creeping on. I don't mind getting fat with a BFP but don't want to be back to square one again!!! Will just have to wait and see how it all works out

Look after yourself and am here if you need me  
Lisa
xxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i was up there at bout 10:45 to day so i must of just missed u but glad all is goin well wiv u and i hope fridays scan will b even better, u did well to lose a stone i wish i could but nufin works for me   

anyways thank u again   xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweating in the gym and minimal calorie intake for 4 months (God I suffered for that stone!). Look after yourself and keep us posted as to what they say about your op.    

Lisa
x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Hope you are ok

Min, sorry that i got it wrong, i knew i'd read that smeone had a scare.  Glad its all ok now.  Hope you getting on ok.

Kitten hope you are ok hun xx

Steph - sounds like a poo time at the minute, keep strong and it will all work out right xxx

Starr - how you getting on? I dont think it really matters about the wee, if its middle of night or early morning.  We did six tests in an hour and they all had the same result.  Good luck with test day xxx

Everyone else hope your all ok, lotsa love xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Stephy   whart a horrible thing to happen I am glad you can carry on were you left of Ive never herd of split womb  

Star You ok my love excited  

Hi everyone hope you are all ok


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all, sorry I haven't been about the last few days, it's weird as I was fine in the 1st week but because it's getting closer to testing I feel like I've been going a bit mad this week! Constant analysing of every twinge etc, every morning I just feel AF is going to come especially today. Not long I know now, but it feels the closer I get the slower it goes and the more I convince myself it isn't happening!

I feel like testing today but promised my DP we would do it together Sat morn and I can't go against that 

I wake up every morning between 3-5 so I might go for what a few of you said the other day and do it in a jug and then test it when DP wakes up! NO doubt I will be laying there awake until then!

Hope everyone is coping in all their different stages, we are all going through different things at the mo and I know we are all having our own tough times so I will stop moaning and feeling sorry for myself now.

Love to all x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey star hun im glad u popped bac and dont worry bout moaning its good to moan as it lets ur worries out  
god its so close for u now i cant wait to hear ur result im very   bout it xx

my head is hurtin this mornin    lastnight i broke down      as i think it finally sinked in what was gonna happen. i feel completly gutted but i know it will b for the best but like i said my choice will b made as soon as i get my op date eigther 2day or 2morrow.

i had to go to recovery and wait for my scan as it was done in the theatre so it was very scary and matt couldnt come in wiv me    but it really wasnt as bad as i thought it would b.

i hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done you for being so strong, it's horrible that they can't come with us for some things but we're brave and we can do it!

I think when you get your date that should make it easier for you to make your decision, you will know deep down what you think is right for you.  I can't say what I think as I do not know much about it, but all I know is delaying treatment rather than progressing and having a MC sounds like a hard but much wiser answer.  The thing is I know I would have been devasted if I had to delay treatment but if it was to make things better for the future and to 'fix' me so to speak I reckon I'd got for the tears of delaying and getting things sorted out I think.

Like I say once you get that call i'm sure they can advise you what to do, they can't just make you decide without knowing all the medical implications.  I think you will be fine once all sorted hun, just another obstacle to get over before you get there, but you will get there sweety xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks hun   have a look on google bout septate uterus loads of info bout it. and i youtubed it and watched them remove one it looks fairly quick (thats if its a simple one) knowin my luck its a little bugger of one  

anyways im off to work hun so i wont be back till after 8pm take care xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys how are u all


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hiya!

I'm going to that place called "out" tonight .

Can't wait for a night out with the girls. It's been soooo long, and I'm going to be naughty and drink cos let's face it why not!

Hope you're all ok.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

Its been quite a while since I posted on FF.  Been on a bit of a roller coaster this past few months.

Had my 2nd ICSI October last year - had a BFP 20/11/09, and saw healthy heartbeat 4 weeks later - then were devasted at out routine '12 week' scan to find that our little one's heart stopped beating at about 8 weeks.  So so sad.

Trying to stay focused and positive on the the next cycle, but feeling really frustrated with bart's as I've not received a date for my follow-up yet - its been just over 2 weeks now since I told them!  The last time this happened I got my appointment through in a couple of days, but they seem to be really dragging their heels this time   I'm anxious because I turn 40 in 12 weeks and need to get going again before then if we are to get our final NHS funded cycle.

Anyone else in a similar position and waiting, or is it just me

Thanks for listening,

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Sezy,

I had a BFN on the 18th December and contacted Bart's re follow up.  I've had another IUI in between and had to remind them about the follow up as they'd forgotten.  That was last week and my appointment came through today for the middle of April.

Hope this helps to give an idea of timescale, but I did email them about 4 times and spoke in person to 3 different nurses so keep bugging them!

J x


----------



## KELLS71 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Sezy,

I had a BFN on my second ICSI at the end of January and received a letter for a follow up appointment with a Fertility Nurse about a week later.  (Appointment isnt till April though, and only then will they put me on the waiting list again which at the moment is 4-5 months!)  They did say that I could choose between having a follow up appointment with a nurse or with a consultant, but if it was with a consultant the first available appointment is around June!  So I went for the nurse even though April seems like ages away.  I don't know why the waiting lists have suddenly got so long as it wasn't this bad last year!  (I've just turned 39 and having to wait so long this time doesn't seem fair when the clock is ticking!  But nothing I can do about it really apart from going private so just trying to forget about it and carry on with normal things for the next few months)
Kelly xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps I phoned them last Tuesday with my first failed icsi and not received anything yet how long shall I give them before ringing?


----------



## KELLS71 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would start hassling them now - I had rung them on the Thursday to say it had failed, and then the following Tues or Weds is when I got the letter in the post.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

I need help.

i was at the clinic today and was told i would get a call regarding either lowering my dose or staying the same, no call came what do i do?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya jess normally if they havnt rang it means stay the same hun but if you worried then ring the emergency number thats on the paper work xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

many thx hun, i took the normal tonight and will do the same untill monday when i have my next scan. i didnt have this first time around so its strange.

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

sorry abother question if anyone knows.

if i have EC on wednesday and i ahve more then 2 embies, they will do a 3 day transfer, that will be saturday, are they open or what will they do?

regards
lisa


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well guys its the end of the road for me for now as i have to stop treatment as of 2day and i have my surgery booked for the 2nd march so i will prob b startin again around march /april time 

but i wish u all well xxx

i will still be on here tho if u dont mind    xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Stephy,

i want to wish u lots of luck for ur surgery, hopefully u can get started again very soon.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jess they might do a 2 day transfer as they did me best of luck

Star everything ok fingers toes and everything posible crossed for you tomorrow  

Hello Stephy

Zoie love the pic


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone know if they are acyually open on the saturday?? i have a feeling they aint but dont think i want to risk going to day 5.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all sorry I have not been around for a while but was in a bit of a state leading upto OTD.

We are over the moon to say it's a   for us today! Such a weight has been lifted now and I really believe we are all going to have lots more this year! 

Thanks everyone for you support throughout my 2ww and I hope and pray everything will now work out ok for everyone else.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh Jess I had my ET on a Saturday so there is usually someone there but not sure if they're just a weekend receptionist! x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning ladies

*Jesse4ever* - I think Stas went in for her ET on a Saturday so they are open

*Star* - Congratulations my luv. Look after yourself still - hope scans go okay. Do you have an early one to confirm all okay?

I am scheduled in for egg collection on Tuesday afternnon, so will keep you posted

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa, all the best for EC, please keep us updated.

Not too sure when they do the scan I believe it is earlier than in normal pregnancy but not 100%

xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star congrats on ur BFP, barts scan 2 weeks after ur OTD. they will let u film it on ur phone and they do give u a pic. our first cycle we got  bfp but the baby died at 18 inside. good luck with ur scan.

i am glad they do a satrday ET i rather have a 3 day then a 2 day but didt want to risk 5 day. that s of course if i get that far. a one point i thought they were goig to cancel this cycle as i only 3 follies worth measuring.

lisa good luck with EC on tuesday, you must have been at barts on friday too?

lisa A
x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

2 weeks wow that's good to hear.  It's all still a continuous worry that everything will be ok.  Sorry to hear about your loss, so sad  

Yeh we had a 3 day transfer on Sat and felt so nice, quiet and calm in the hospital not like it is normally! Usually hectic!

So when is your ET hun?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i have not had EC yet, i was at barts yesterday for day 11 stimm scan, but for some reason no responded so well this time.
on wednesday scan my left side only 4 smalls and my right had 3 16,12,10 and 5 smalls but i also had a 22 and 16 cyst but they have done. my linning went from 12 to 8 on last scan too so not sure what is happening.

i have been on 6 viles of menopur too and been told to carry on over the weekend and go for a scan on monday. with EC on wednesday.

last cycle i got 9 eggs but had 4 on the left so maybe my smalls will grow and i will get 4 again.

so when was your OTD and what embies did u have put back?

lisa A
x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I had the same probs with my follicles and when I went back I had loads! They were worried I may had ohss but all was fine from blood test.

We had 13 eggs but only 5 mature enough only 4 fertilised and we had 3 grade 1 8 cell embies make it to day 3.

My fingers are crossed for you hun for Monday keep us updated xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

3 8 cells are great for day 3, the scan i had yesterday i have 
right, 18,14,13,12,11,10 and 3 smalls
left 14,10 and 2 smalls

so hopefully i will get 8.

do did u make lots more over the weekend? or did your smalls grow, one thing i dont want is to get ohss as hey wont but them back untill ur body has settled down. i just want the ones i have to grow and mature of course i will be happy with that.
was u also on menopur??

my last transfer i had a 10 cell and a 5 cell put back. so maybe u have twins   when did u get ur BFP? also sorry to ask, if u had ET on saturday when was ur OTD

lisa a
x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeh I think my smalls all it bigger. Otd was today had et 2 weeks ago.

No I was on gonal f, and I only had 1 transferred the other 2 were frozen x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

*Steph* - That is quite a quick date for your op. Am sure once that is all sorted you will be back on the tx trail!! Like I said you are young enough not to be overly worried about time scales, but I understand it must be frustrating when you just want to get going. You will get there - and you are dong the right thing in getting this sorted first as it will give you the best possible chance

*Star * -  for scan in a couple of weeks - am sure all will be fine luv

*Jesse4ever* - Yeah, I was there yesterday - just about!! Late due to signal problems with tubes. Scan scheduled for 9.50 am but arrived at 10.10 am - what time where you there? I had a yellow coat on

Kitten and everyone else - hope you are okay?

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa  x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lisa you were gone before i was there, i got there at 10.40 mondays scan is even later.

how come ur EC is tuesday was u not quiet ready for monday?

lots of luck for tuesday how many eggies should u get

lisa A
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Jesse4ever* - Scan yesterday showed I wasn't quite ready, and I suppose they work the day out given the growth of eggs between 1st and 2nd scan? Thought it would be Monday, but is Tuesday at 1 pm (have to be there for 12pm). Dr said possibly scan on Monday but bloods okay and nurses said not to bother with Monday,and so Tuesday it is!!! Have to trigger at 1am Sunday night - Monday am - great!!!! They counted quite a few that I can remember - approx 7 on each side with 5-6 small each side too so hopefully will be a good result for EC on Tuesday?!!! I just try and take each step as it happens and not plan too far ahead so I do not get worked up / disappointed. Am off up the gym now to see if I can last more that 30 mins strolling on treadmill! Was knackered after 20 mins the other day - managed to last 45 but nothing too tiring (and I had my top inside out for the whole time and didn't realise until I was leaving!! I blame that on the hormones!)

Hope you all have a good day

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star hun omg wow im so so so pleased for u hun u must b on     on ur    thsi is the best news ever      and hope and  nur scan goes well for u xxx

i hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Congratulations Starr good luck!!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone, yes we are over the moon and still in shock at the mo!  

I am so so tired though as I didn't sleep at all last night, going for a nap in a bit.

Hope everyone is ok too, Lisa good luck for EC Tuesday, will be thinking of you hun all the best xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

14 + follies is good responce, and maybe ur smalls have grown too. hope all goes well tuesday and u get some nice follies.

lisa A (my name is lisa jesse is what we called our baby)
xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all, hope you are all okidoke xxx

Starr, congratulations hun      hope it all goes ok.  Unfortunately the worry never stops now.  You'll have the scan in 2-3 weeks to check its a viable pregnancy and then you 11-13 week scan.  We are 25 weeks now, and i still worry everyday  , everytime i get a twinge i think **** this is the end.  Its a normal reaponse im sure when we have all been through so much to get here.  I dont know how far you live form Barts, but we arranged with our local hospital to do our scan, which you have in 2 weeks, and send the report to barts as i didnt want the stress of going to barts agsin ( its a four hour journey each way for us) so matybe worth loking into if you live far away.  Anyway im rambling now, but good luck and try and enjoy every minute, rather than worry like i do   

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Jess, I may look into that as I live up the road to our local hosital and would be so much easier than trekking to London!

All the best to you hun xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

where is everyone from

i am in barking.

lisa
a


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for well wishes Lisa A & Star - they did seem pleased with my results - lets just hope there is something top put back after Tuesday!

I live in Ockendon

Lisa N


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys i live in colchester essex

how is everyone this evening??  im off out for a meal and pictures as its me and dp 10yr anniversary


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all

Im fromcolchester originally, but now live in Caister, near great yarmouth in norfolk. xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps 

Congrats Star see I told you that you were the 5%  

Hi everyone els I have my follow up appointment its 12 may   so not long I can go on holiday and relaxe.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Kitten, you can enjoy a nice holiday now with no worries then you'll soon be started again. 

Love to all x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey star hun hows u feelin? did u get a good night sleep least night?

ur up so early   i hope u have a fab day xx

its funny that u got ur bfp on the day me and matt had been together for 10 years   must b lucky xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought I'd sleep well last night as wD knackered and we went to bed at 8.30! But kept waking up so tired again today! Plus dp has bad cold just hope I don't get as I usually get wiped out with silly colds!

Did u have a nice evening? I'm out to dp's mum n dads today for lunch. Just want to stay here and sleep! 

Chat later zxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls xxx 
glad to see most of you doing well xx
star congrats on your bfp hun xx

im from basildon orignally but live in clacton now xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Zoie hope you are ok.

Got date for my first scan today 25th Feb, 2 weeks to wait 

xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry Zoie just wondered if you know, do they could you as pregnant from the date of egg collection or what can't work it out? Coz if my  7 week scan is in 2 weeks, does that make me 5 weeks Wednesday? 

Thanks in advanced x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya star they go from egg collection day to start with but then your dates will change as it can vary to when your bubs implanted! for exsample me and jess4zak had egg collection and transfer on same days but there is a week between us!!  so when you have your scan they will be able to tell you more reguarding gestation! for now though you can go onto here and go to due date calculater put in the date of your ec and it works it out roughly xxxx 
goodluck for the 25th hun i have my anti d injection on 26th! so wont forget your date will keep eye out for your news xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah thanks for that hun, someone on another forum said count 2 weeks before your egg collection date, that would make me 5 weeks Wednesday but I wasn't sure so thanks hun.

Hope all goes ok for you too, update us on your news x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

u should try one of them clear blue preg tests that tell u how far gone u are and c if that gives u bout the same result star

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yeh the one I did Sat says 2-3 weeks but in terms of a 40 week pregnancy I think they add 2 weeks onto that, dunno confused!

Zoie - How do I find that due date calculater?  Thankies x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

will update on me as i go peeps lol

star- go to the bit up top where it says home! then you will see abit on the left saying bmi calulter and next to that a due date calulater xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi star, barts will take it from 2weeks before   ec, so on wednesday this week u r 4weeks and 3 day, and ur due Thursday 14, October 2010

hope that helps hun.

barts should scan u next friday really wheb ur 6+3.

lisa
x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

congrats star on your happy news


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi all,

i think i am just letting myself in for a big fall, i am still not really for EC.
my follicals dont want to grow, so been sent home yet again to stim for longer.
i have on my right, 25,19,16,16,15,12,10 on my left,14,12,11,10 no smalls, but so far its 13 days of stimming these should be big enough now. my linning is 10.4

so i am back on wednesday for another scan with EC now friday. what if i am still not ready, my 25 will be past it so i will have 1 mature egg an that is all 

what is up my with body on this cycle 

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Bellini 

Jess I was exactly the same, think I went back for about 4 scans in the end before I was ready and I was stimming for about 3 weeks so I am sure you will get there hun!

I thought i was never going to get there, but I did in my own little time! I was seeing people who were on my info day going in for EC's and I was still stimming! But i must have just had lazy old follicles!

Keep the faith mate! xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Thx star, i am so trying to. i really thought  i would have been ready today for EC wednesday. were any of ur follies past it as my biggest one is already at 25??

lisa
xxx

well i will see lisa down there n friday when she goes for ET i will be having EC hopefully.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ibet that 25mm is the one Jess  

Hi everyone


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten, i hope ur right but i think it will be past it and wont fertalise by friday.

all i can do is hope i guess.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope so to   remember we are always here if you need anything.


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

*Lisa A* - Your follies seem to be bigger than mine yet they booked me in - did you have bloods done too? And your lining is thincker that mine was. The dr said I might have to go for a scan today but when I got the call they just said come in Tuesday for ec so I don't understand. Maybe they are monitoring you more carefully because this is your 2nd trry and they are just being a bit laissez faire with me!? I think I would prefer to be in your shoes and be monitored more closely to ensure they get it right!! Mind you I started stimming on 19th Janaury and took last injection on Friday which was half original dose (which is why I thoguht they would have me in today for EC) so that has got be over 2 weeks and gong on for 3? I can't recall my sizes but I don't think they were that different to yours - are yours just staying at the same size rather than increasing - is that the problem, or just being lazy follies this time?

Keep us updated about your scan Wednesday and try and stay positive (easier siad than done)

Hope everyone else is well? You all seem a bit quiet at moment!!

Lisa N
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Jess if I remember rightly my biggest was 25 on the Friday and I didn't have EC till the following Wednesday, I may have to have a look through my old posts now to check, but I was worried about my biggest being too big, so that one must have just stopped growing as big! I had 13 eggs collected but only 5 were mature enough so maybe my little ones didn't grow as big but you only need 1 good one!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Lisa n

i had the consultant scan me today by my suprise. i have 2 which i ready for EC but i guess the 16 would have grown i time for wednesday but i think they want the ones that are all around the sam size to maybe mature too.

this so far has been nothing like the first cycle. everything grew fine and ec was planned for the monday as normal, only 11 days of stimming, so i guess they are just lazy, and hope and pray they have a nice growth spurt between now and friday. would be nice to get a few mature ones, but as i keep being told it takes 1 good one and maybe the 25,, is my good one 

good luck with EC tomorrow hope u get some nice big ones, u wil have to let me know hat time ET is on friday, i might see u lol

star dont they just keep growing??

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Lisa good luck with EC tomorrow xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies. Sorry I've not been around this weekend but was busy being ill! Had a terrible stomach bug, right over my 28th birthday :-( But I made up for it on Saturday when I had a few girls over for a Body Shop at Home party. Got very drunk and totally pampered and spent all my birthday money on Body Shop treats!

*stephyandmatt* - I hope the surgery goes okay and you can pick up your cycle soon after.

*star888* - CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's fab news. You count 2 weeks before egg collection as your LMP. So on the day of egg collection you are actually 2 weeks pregnant!

*Lisa16* - Good luck for tomorrow! I hope it all goes okay.

*jesse4ever* - I'm from the Isle of Sheppey in Kent. My friends (the Intended Parents) are from East London which is why we're at Barts.

*AFM:* I'm doing okay on the Buserelin at the moment. Baseline is booked for 16th February and we're hoping for transfer during the first week of March.

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Mandy


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey i will b up there on the 16th for my pre admission but dont no if i will b goin to another part of the hospital as yet.

hope ur all ok im still at work so i have to b quick take care xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks ladies - will let you know how I get on
xx


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats star!   lovely news, best of luck for your scan.. 

Stephy   you are being very brave... But you are def in the right place, don't give up, I'm sure that there will be a way forward 

Hello to kitten, lisa, lisa, jess, zoie, Bellini, mandy, catherine, suzia, sure I've missed someone!  

I'm fine, 30 weeks today, still can't believe it and still checking every twinge! Jess - I agree that the worry never stops, don't think it will go until I give birth and all is well!

Lots of   everyone whatever stage you are at...

Min x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck at EC Lisa  

Hi Min


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Kitten

Hi Min - hope you are and baby are well.

xx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Min, 30 wks, wow, thats my next goal.  Im 26 friday  .  Hope its all goin well for you xx

Jesse4ever- we only had 9 days of stimming, and then transfer on 2nd day and it worked for us, it does vary each time and person to person.  Good luck with it all 

Kitten hope your well

Starr, how you feeling ? 

Zoie- hope the bump is behaving, mine is keeping me up alot more now at night, bet its a boy  

Everyone else hope your all okidoke, lotsa love xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Jess,

Just trying to get through to Barts as I run out of Crinone next week so need to go and collect some before then.  They said they can post out to me but this is more expensive to get from local pharmacy, just called them and they said £50 a post! I'd be better going up there I think 

had bad pains today and just hoping it's all normal


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey everyone i hope ur all ok

star hun i hope ur takin it easy    bet u cant wait till ur scan   

hey kitten have u heard when ur likely to start again??  im hopein i will start again in march i no i have my op on the 2nd but if all is well i will b able to start on the period that follows the surgery so fingerscrossed that that will b march    xx

thanks min   hope ur ok xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm at work and it's pants! and I am trying to look for another job as i'm made redundant here 26th Feb!

So much going on at once, uncles funeral, scans, job hunting, but I am trying to stay stress free!


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Thanks for your responses the other day about follow-ups, waiting times etc.  I'm now really worried  and a bit depressed that I'm not going to get me final NHS funded round because a) they are taking so flippin' long to sort out my follow-up     and b) the waiting list is so long 

They are so great there when you're actually in for treatment, but their follow-up service and communications are just so bad - its like they don't actually understand how important this is to those who are waiting - I'm sure they do really, it just feels like that......

I'm chasing them every week (sometimes twice) and Ijust keep being told that Carol (who was on leave last wekk) needs to consult with Ms Tozer.......its been nearly three weeks now - annual leave aside, just how long does it take to speak to Ms Tozer and get a letter out?

Sorry to be so moany, but I'm just feeling so fed up right now.


Thanks for listening, agaion!

Sezy
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star i hope ur bein spoilt rotten    have u told anyone bout u bein preggers yet?? im so excited for u hun xx

sezy i hate the waitin aswell even tho my 1st go was stopped its just all a long process to actuall through and u feel like ur forever waitin for things to get goin so i can totally understand hun and i really hope u get some answers soon. i will b seein dr tozer on 2nd march as she is doin my surgery wiv dr davis so if u havent heard let me no and i will try and hint for ya    xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star, i got crione from my GP once what i got from barts ran out. maybe u can ask ur gp.

sezy, barts are so bad at follow ups etc, i ended up paying private to see miss tozar becasue there follow up was like month away, i saw her priavte within 2 weeks. have you tried contacting  kim, she sorts appointments out?

hope everyone else is doing well.

lisa A

xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

only people that knew we were having treatment, not announcing till 12 weeks


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sezy* - Have you tried emailing Mandy Tozer direct? Her email is [email protected] . Like jesse4ever, we also paid for a private follow-up. I think it cost £150 but we got the appointment within a couple of weeks. I totally agree that their care during treatment is fab but the before and after parts are terrible.

*star888* - You might be able to get your GP to prescribe some crinone for you to tide you over until your scan and then arrange to pick some up from Barts while you're there.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i know if we are lucky enough to get  bfp we wont be tell anyone untill i give birth. we was so happy when we got to 12weeks we told the world, brough a tshirt that said shhhh were growing a baby and i wore that. we did special app on the pc and sent to people with scan pics etc. we didnt tell anyone till 12 weeks and 6 weeks later had to tell them the baby had died. s if we are lucky it will a lot longer then 12 weeks. mind u not even thinking that far really, mind is set on tomorrows scan. been sending myself growing vibes 


hope EC went well lisa

sezy i paid £105 and it was worth every penny miss tozar was really nice. the clinic was empty as its on a teusday evening.

xxxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you so much ladies!  I've - that has really helped!  Don't know why I never had an email for Amanda Tozer.......and they haven't even mentioned that I could get a private appointment with her!  Grrrrrrr........Thank goodness for forums like this huh?

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Mandy, I am in Billericay tuesday for an interview so I will go up after on the train from there to get my prescription then I am all sorted 

I understand where you are coming from jesse4ever, but I reckon people will start guessing for me and I'm rubbish at keeping secrets/things from people.  We'll see, I just want the scan to be here but I know it will be a continous worry after that too :-(


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to wait 3 months for my follow up   don't think DH will pay out that much for just a meeting plus I have holiday first


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - With my own babies I told everyone as soon as I got the bfp! I was too excited to keep it quiet! But with my first surro pregnancy, I only told people who knew I'd been having treatment. I was kinda glad because there were less people to tell when we lost it :-( But I was planning to announce it once we'd seen the heartbeat (the chances of miscarriage are greatly reduced once you've seen the heartbeat). I think it's sensible to tell those closest to you because they're the ones you will rely on for support if (god forbid) the worst should happen.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Am back from my EC - only got in about 6 pm. All went well and 21 eggs collected - procedure was fine but my veins are non-existent and so it took them 20 mins to get cannuale in to give me the sedation!! Got upset as it hurt and was anxious anyway, but am fiine now - just a little bit nauseous and dizzy but that will be the pethadine. Will update after cll from embryologist tomorrow as I still think there is a long way to go still!!
Lisa
xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Good luck Lisa-Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done Lisa 21 eggs! That's fab!!! Glad you are ok now, that had problems with my veins too, but I always have that problem so I was expecting that! 

I'm very excited for you for the call tomorrow

xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well done lisa 21 is great  sending fertalising vibes to ur eggies hopefully get some nice strong embies 

take it asy and hopefully the side effect subside soon.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Star & Lisa

Hopefully some will fertilise but I just try and keep fairly measured about it all and don't get my hopes up too much so that I don't get disappointed/upset if things don't work out. I take each step / day as it comes and try not to think too much about the possibilities, but will let you know once had call. Off to lie on settee and feel sick!!!!

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Aww bless ya, you rest up! I know what you mean as I am the same! I always seem to think negatively about things then when things don't happen for me I guess i'm not in for such a shock! and if they do then that's just the best!

Good luck sweets xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

if my scan goes well tomorrow EC will be friday, does anyone know are here many ladies that will be having EC on the same day, as i know on the monday its fully booked, and never runs on time?

and are they norammly morning appointments on a friday

thx in advance,

lisa hope ur feeling better now.

lisa A


----------



## KELLS71 (Jan 27, 2010)

I sent Ms Tozer an email a few weeks ago asking if I could pay for a private appointment for a follow up but I didn't get any reply from her.  I also spoke to Barts on Friday to enquire as to whether there were ever any cancellations come up for the follow up appointments with the nurses (the answer was not often - maybe 1 a year!) and mentioned my email to Ms Tozer, and was told the consultants don't do private follow up appointments anymore!  So, Sezy, if you get any response from Ms Tozer let me know, and I will try again   Sometimes I wonder if it depends who you talk to at Barts as to what information you get.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

If it helps ladies, I had an original follow up date of April and then I randomly got another letter asking me to come in January.

As I understand it, if you are eligible for FET (if you have any frosties) then there's not such a long wait. If you need fresh cycle then there is a wait for that.

HTH xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Not good news from me I'm afraid. No fertilisation of my 21 eggs has taken place so there will be no ET for me. Embryologist said she would phone back later with an update but not to get my hopes up. Had a sob and been on negative cylce board already to look for some stories of hope!! Waiting to hear further news and next steps which sounds like it will be ICSI even though all looked fine on the surface with the eggs and sperm collected yesterday. This feels even worse that getting a BFN - may take a few hours / days to sort meself out so will be back soon.xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Omg I hope there is a change Lisa   sending fertalised vibes 

I also had trouble with my vein it took the nurse 3 attempts to put it in ouch.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

oh lisa i am sorry there aint better news, hopefully things will change and get some good news.  

well apart from barts running 2 hours late scan went well and i am finally ready.

so EC will be friday, dont know what time yet, they will call and tell me what time to take the trigger and my appointment time friday.

follies have grown 25,24,23,20,18,17,16,14,13,10 and 3 smalls. i would have been ready today, just now hope my eggies will still be ok to fertalise once collected. 

lisa a
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So sorry Lisa   hope you get some news from then later xxx

Jess - So your 25mm on stayed the same lik mine did, thats good.  Good luck for EC Friday xxx

I'm going up to Barts on Monday to get some more crinone so may see some of you up there?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star if its anything like today take ur duvet cover and pillow, it was so slow, 2 hours to get a scan 
they hve all grown but 1,  my 19 grew to 24 i just hope they are all ok on friday, but we will find out on saturday, thats the call i dread.

lisa i so hope things change hun, have they said any reason why none made it

lisa A
x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

OH god really! I hope not as I need to get back to Rayleigh for solicitors! 

Hope all goes well for you for Friday x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lisa16* - I'm so sorry :-( What a shame you didn't get any embies. I really hope you don't have to wait too long to try ICSI.

*KELLS71* - Mandy Tozer has a private clinic at the London Clinic on Thursdays: http://www.thelondonclinic.co.uk/consultants/tozer,_miss_amanda.aspx but she definitely also did a private clinic at Barts on Tuesdays before Christmas and as far as I know it still happens, but I might be wrong! I would definitely keep chasing.

*jesse4ever* - Good luck for Friday!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Second phone call confirmed first and nothing has happened. No obvious reason as all okay (on the surface) with egg and sperm but obviously something going on somewhere (or not as the case may be). Was told follow up in these circumstances should be relatively quick as they like to review what happened and set up an alternative plan which for us will be ICSI next. If they don't fertilise then, then will be egg problem and something only donor eggs can resolve (I am assuming). Told you I never think too far ahead! It is so the disappointment does not drag me down for too long or too far. All 21 eggs were bloody mature too!! Obviously quality, not quantity, counts but we all knew that anyway!!

Hope all goes well with you all - will keep checking in to see your progress and will let you know mine but may just need some distance from the fertility issue for a while to help the healing.xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So sorry Lisa, big hugs    and I am thinking of you. Don't give up hope though hun, try to stay strong.

Understand why you want to distance yourself while you get through this, but we are always here for you when you need us.

xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Star
x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lisa im so sorry to hear ur news hun    i just   ur next go will b it xxxx


hey everyone i hope ur all ok its very quiet on here at the mo i miss everyone xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lisa   I don't understand it.

Hi Stephy   I am still here  but nothing to report atm so I am just working out hard getting myself fit and heathly fo next turn.

Star how you feeling


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hey Kitten, glad you are keeping well, I am not bad, can't wait to get out of my current job and start something new!

I have an interview next week in Billericay so fingers crossed! Also got my uncles funeral so at least we can put him to rest :-(

Hope everyone else is ok, hey Stephy I am here just been job hunting and stuff!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry about your uncle Star.

Billericay is down the road from me I'm in Hutton


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Kitten, they do say god makes room for a new life by taking another, but who knows! Can't say i really believe in god, but hey ho!

Oh, if I get it we could meet for a coffee one day   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have herd that but like you don't belive it really I am a buddhist  

That would be nice to meet, decafe coffee tho


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo were is everyone today long weekend booked?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

It is very quiet in here!

I don't have much to report, though. Actually been doing pretty good on the Buserelin lately. Hardly had any headaches this time (although saying that, I do have a headache at the moment!) and not as tired as I was the last couple of times I was on it. I'm really looking forward to the baseline scan on Tuesday. Hopefully this time everything will be fine and we can move forward to the next stage!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh I had very very bad Headache for over a week towards the end of down reg beginning of stimms it was horribe I   it was to much everyday.

I am hoping that in may they say I am ready for number 2 icsi as they were pretty quick with myn.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

i am back form EC, it went well not intoo much pain yet lol
they collected 8 eggs, so now its wait for the call tomorrow.
hop every one is doing well

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG I am so sorry didn't realise you were having EC today well done on 8 eggs hon hope they fertalise hon.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done jesse4ever! Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope your all ok.

Im just here for a rant, it winds me up that you are all waiting so bleedin long for appointments.  I got a letter back in october for an appointment with amanda tozer for 2 weeks ago.  I emailed barts to check that it wasnt a mistake as didnt think we needed to go anymore as our treatment worked.  I got snotty email back saying i had to go.  So off we went on our usual 4 hour journey to london, after we got an hour up the road we got stuck onthe a11 for 3 hours due to accident ahead.  Tried to get through to barts to say running very late.  BUt no answer, so we carried on and when we finally reached london 5 hours later i got through to barts to explain that we had been in traffic jam and would they still see us.  They said no and they would have to reschedule   so i then asked why exactly we were going anyway and guess what, they didnt check our notes and we didnt need to be seen, we were goin to discuss restarting next ivf!!!!!!!  So they waste our time and they could have put someone who wanted the appointment in my place.  Next time i will advertise my appoinment on here.  

Anyway rant over, stick with it everyone and you will get there, lotsa love xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jess4zak i dont get what u mean sorry, did u MC?  my first cycle worked but the baby died at 18 weeks, and before i could start again i had to see ms tozzer. but its good that u can get started and you dont need to see them. but ts a joke if u didnt need to making make u go 5 hours and then still not get seen is poor.

how long befor eu get started?

lisa
xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Lisa

Sorry my rant didnt explain me clearly.

We are 26 weeks pregnant now, from our ivf at barts, but they didnt check that in our notes, so we thought we were going for them to see how the pregnancy was going.  But it wasnt it was for them to get us started again.  I am annoyed with them coz we did the unecessary travel and then had to come back, so 10 hours in total it took us  .  When really they could of given that appointment to someone who needed it xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jess4zak wow what wollys, its a journey u sure didnt need.

congrats on being pg, glad it worked.

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

just got my call, and out of my 8 eggies we have 7 embies. i cant believe only 1 didnt fertalise.

the embryologist said about going to blasto, but said if we do that they only put 1 back?

so ET is booked for 10am on monday, unless they call and offer blasto's.

hope everyone has a good day today.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done jess4ever, good luck for et xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya, thanks Lisa

Excellent news, we only got 5 eggs when we had ours, they all fertilised and had two day transfer coz it was bank holiday weekend, but we also only had the opportunity to have one put back as we on eat of england contract, but one worked for us, so good luck with whatever they decide.  Bring on the dreaded 2ww, lotsa luck xx

Starr how you doing? still got the big smile goin on xxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys i just thought i wud come on and do a lil dance for us all here goes                          hehe
oh and of course a lil love for the weekend                 lol i hoe u like it   xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jess4zak  if they said they will put back 2 blasto's we would more then likey do that, as u have double the chance it working. if we only had one then its our only chance. last cycle i had 2 embies put back on day 3 and one took, so i rather have twins then have nothing. but i dont think they would agree to 2 x blasto.

alot of clinics do do 2 x blasto but barts dont for some reason.

i just wished i could afford to freeze the rest but i cant, so hopefully this will work for us.

hope you have a great weekend

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm fine thanks jess and yes still smilling lots! Need new wardrobe already as putting on weight! Bought new bras too today, gone from b to a d! Madness! I'm gonna be huge!

Steph you nuttah! You do make me laugh! Hope you're ok, big hugs to all xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star make the most of it hun, i found i went up cup size fast but did stabalize after 12 weeks, but that might have been because things were going wrong, i just didnt know it at the time.

when do u have ur scan star?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Big Booibies   wonder what thats like   I have small one s.

Hi peeps


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi everyone and happy Saturday  
kitten - mine are big anyway and they are a bit of a pain, I would really genuinely love small ones   but have only put on one cup size so far, big relief! However rest of me is now the size of a baby elephant, have now put on 3 stone which is v scary   big diet for me in the summer!!
Good luck lisa with your embryos, that's a great result, I think we ending up with three. 
Jess - what a pain about being called to barts for no reason, they are so useless and as a fellow Norfolk person I know what a pain that journey is, even without the extra hold up  
stephy -   like the dance! 
Hello to everyone else! I really must drag myself up and clean the house as it's really horrible but am so tempted to stay lying down with my sleepy cat, especially as the rest of the family are busy and don't seem to have noticed that I'm not there! It won't last long  
Have a lovely evening everyone
min x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi Ladies,

hope you are all having a good day.

I am now offically Pupo. i have brought 2 of my embies home.
i have 2 grade 1 8 cell and a 7 cell put back today.

my test date is 1/3 please stay little ones 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

congratulations on being PUPO   Hope it all goes well for you hun. xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats Jesse4ever, hope you can stay relaxed during the 2ww.

suzi


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Good luck lisa!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Jesse4ever! Have a nice relaxing 2 weeks! 

xxx


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi

I have just joined FF because DH and I are going to Barts later this month for our info session - can anyone tell me what to expect please.  We have been ttc naturally for 5 yrs, We have been on Barts list since Apr09 and only my keep calling them has finally got us to this stage.  Not really sure how I feel about it all, at 39 am i too old to be trying this, I know my local PCT think so and this is our only chance with Barts.

Thanks
Donna


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Finally got my follow-up appointment!  Had to do lots of pestering though    Miss Rozer looked at my notes and is happy for me to have another cycle before my 40th in May - she doesn't need to see me, so I'm seeing a nurse.  All that needs to happen now if for AF to show up - last time it took nearly 3 months so I'm a bit worried!  Does anyone have any experience of having IVF with no AF?  Is there a protocol they can do?  Or can they 'bring it on'?  We would normally do LP on CD21, but if there is no AF what will they do?

Donna, no you are not too old!  I'm also 39 - but as I just said its my 40th this year and I'm not about to give up!  Miss TOzer is a great advocate for women over 40 ttc - she thinks that the NHS should provide IVF for women up to 44 I think (I stand to be corrected though).  There are a couple of websites dedicated to ladies ttc over 40 and there are lots of success stories - so we can certainly do it!  Good luck!

Thanks for your support ladies - hopefully will soon be posting during tx!!


Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome Donna, did you have your first meeting at Bart's yet where they do the tests etc.  If so at the info session they go through the procedure and drugs with you and then you get your drugs and schedule and then you start from there.  I am so sorry to hear that you have been waiting since April, but it is good news you are starting.  39 is not too old.  Keep us updated.  We all have a moan about Barts from time to time on here.  They are really good when you are in treatment, the nurses etc are fantastic.  But when you are out of treatment they are a nightmare.  Good luck.

Sezy-Glad you got your appointment Not sure about the AF, mine are as regular as clockwork, but I think some others on here have had that problem, I think they can give you something, I'm sure someone will be on soon that can answer that question.  

Suzi


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Suzia
We went for initial tests Apr09, we were told its MF and I think they said IVF but I can't remember, I had to supply additional bloods oct 09, with no contact between, then i have been trying to contact since oct with no result until last week and finally we are booked on info session, where hopefully it will all now just whizz through... ok i know pipe dream 
I cant wait but also hugely apprehensive now.  Living in Norfolk the journey alone to Barts is going to be a pain let alone everything else.. but i know it will be worth it in the long run if it works out.
x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sezy,

if ur cycles are not regular they can do 1 of 2 things, give u provera to make u bleed and then start u on cd21 or give u pervera still and start u on sp cd2. but they can make u have a bled

on my baseline scan they said my lining was too thick still and i had 3 cysts, they gave me rovera and a trigger shot but lucky cycts were not producing hormones and i started stimming.

suzia why have you choose a clinic so far away?

good luck.
lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon peeps

Suzie congrates on appointment sorry for the long wait tho  

Donna welcome hun and your not to old  

Lisa congrats PUPO  

Hi everyone


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Think you guys have me mixed up with Donna, I live in Rochford don't have far to travel, started DR'ing for the second time 2 weeks ago and have been on this Bart's forum since probably last May.  Don't say much, but read daily.  Donna is the new one.

Donna-I have found while you are waiting you need to keep on them.  I emailed them once a week to just to make sure.  Things will start to move much more quickly for you when you start the treatment.  Do you have their email addresses?

Suzi


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Suzia - how weird! I'm in Rochford too!  I know a great acupuncturist in Rayleigh who helped me get pregs during both my cycles.

Isn't it frustrating how Barts are so great whilst you are in treatment, but then you have just keep at them all the time in between  

Thanks for theinfor about provera - someone on another forum told me about that too.  I guess I'lljust have to sit tight and wait for a couple of weeks and see what happens.  I have an appointment with myGP on Thursday, so I'll chat to him about it:  I'm also going to ask about getting tested regarding my mc's - I've has two in the past year.  I know they normally wait until yo've had three, but considering my age I'm wondering if I could get the tests done before starting on the next cycle.  Hopefully will have more answers by the end of the week.

Love
Sezy

xxxxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Had baseline scan today, so we start stimming today, looking forward to next week now to make sure it is all going well.  Had appointment at 9 first ones there, real good time to have appointment, it was a pain to get up early, but we were in and out before 10.

Sezy-May get that info from you about local accupuncture, I go to Brentwood now, but hate driving there, but she is really good, but if it doesn't work this time I may find someone closer.

Suzi


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

good news suzia  glad baseline went well.
good luck with the stimming and ur first scan next wednesday 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Suzia  Good news hon hope you grow some lovley follies, oh and I live in brentwood  

I have found Bart's to be good with responding   I had my BFN 28Th Jan got my follow up letter on the 5th feb appointment booked for 12th may so not to bad really.

How is everyone


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Sorry I've not been on for a bit. Haven't had much to report.

However..... yesterday afternoon I OPK'd for the first time in ages (CD15) and guess what.... IT WAS ONLY BLINKIN POSITIVE !!!

That's the 2nd time IN MY LIFE I've ever seen 2 lines on an OPK. I can only guess that my new level of thyroid medication is doing something.

All we need now is Mr Bellini's   to meet the   and make a  

YAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of  in the Bellini household this week!

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You go girl, There has been alot of that in the Kitten house hold this month since treatment my sex drive has gone up and up and its stoped hurting so whoop whoop.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys glad to here ur all great and that there is lots of    and   and   going on lol for me tho i havent been in the mood since treatment    

well just a quick update im now all ready for my op as i went to barts today for my pre admission and was all good im still a little scared but im pleased i get to have the numbin cream on me hand lol  

i do have to say tho that the lady who done my bloods todays was sooooooooooo horrible and had a right attitude on her    she mad me mad next time i will refuse to have her horrible horid lady    

anyways im off to next to get me some new plate sets xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh I might ask for the numb cream next time


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer def ask as it takes the edge away hun xx

hows u anyways xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hiya ladies

Hope you are all well? Not posted much lately as been a bit poorly with OHSS and generally fed up with last week's outcome. Have heard from Barts and I have a follow up apppointment for next Tuesday which is fantastic in terms of timescales, but is what they do in situations such as mine. Hopefully none of you will need to have an appointment so quickly.

*Kitten / Steph * - What is the numbing cream for? Is it a local anaesthetic used before putting the cannulae in so it does not hurt?

Lisa
x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey lisa yer its for when u have cannula put in to ur had, it just helps take the edge away when i had it last time tho it werent on for long enough but it still kinda worked so this time it will b on for the right amount of time  

sounds like u have been goin throught it abit hun i hope ur gettin better hun


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Steph - thought so, and will also be asking for my next time. It took them over 15 mins to get cannuale in for my 1st EC and as it was my first time I didn't know what would happen if they couldn't administer meds to have EC procedure, so got myself all worked up with anxiety and awful pain of being jabbed by several different people in my arms at the same time! Anything has got to be better that that again!!!

I have been having a ****e time but you have had no easy time of it either - I think we all have our highs and lows on here and sounding off and listening to one another is what it is all about. I will be okay once AF been and gone - just need to get these hormones out of my body (if it isn't the medication, then its bloody PMT!!)

Hope you are okay - not long now till op.xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awww ur the same as me im waitin for af too as barts said i should have af within 2wks of stoppin treatment and friday will b the end of the 2wks and had no sign as yet, i just want it to come as i dont want to b on for the op (yucky)  and embarrising  
its all gone so quickly so far and i only have like 15 or 14 days till me op its quite scary really but i cant wait till its ova and then i can recover and start again  
i have the 2 top consultants from barts (dr tozer and dr davis) doin my surgery so thats really good to know and when i went up there 2day the sister i saw pointed that out so i was chuffed   as i no i will b in the best hands.
def ask for the cream next time hun xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Best drs for best girl, eh?!! 

Lisa
xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yep indeedy lol   xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lisa i am so glad u got an appointment qick, hopefully u can go again after 2 af's and with icsi this time. hope ur feeling better.

stephy glad ur pre opp went well, 2 weeks and u will be back on for tx 

how u doing star

lisa
xxx


----------



## KELLS71 (Jan 27, 2010)

Firebolt1982 - thanks for your post last week about Amanda Tozer doing private follow up consultations at The London Clinic.  I persevered and emailed Amanda Tozer again and she got back to me this time and said it was fine for an appointment with her privately, so I rung on Mon and am seeing her on Thursday.  
So hopefully that means I will go on the waiting list then, for next round of ICSI instead of having to wait till April till my follow up appointment with nurse (I will make sure I ring and cancel my April appointment, after checking with Ms Tozer, so that someone else can have it!).  Thanks again Firebolt1982


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi lady's

Stephy do I have to ask well in advarnce for that cream or when I am just about to have that thingy put in?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well the cream has to b on for like 20mins half an hour b4 hand and u have to make sure that they have some so i would mention it in advance hun. hows u anyways xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Very well hon lovin the sun shine cheers me up been so busy latley work , drawing, working out find its the best way


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya hope everyone doing okidoke.

Kitten, glad you got your appointment through, not long to wait, just enjoy having your life back for abit.  Lotsa love xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope not long at all   I redict I will give birth next year


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wow star 1 day lol, its my 3rd day and doing ok, but things already seem so soubt full, i know its the crione gel but it feels like af is already on her way, having extra cm dont help and losing bits and peices of crione. i am hoping my 2 litles ones are blastos now and tomorrow will implant, but only time will tell i guess. it is so hard not knowing what is happening. its a shame we have to wait 2 wws.

star when is ur scan hun??

lisa16 i am so glad they ahve booked u in so fast, its a shame it takes the first cycle to find out if things will work or not, but at leats they now know u need icsi 

have a good day all

lisa
xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi, Jess4ever scan is next Thursday, sorry not been about had Interview yesterday and got funeral today so won't be about as out in a bit.

Hope everyone is ok, will catch up when things have quietened down x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hope it go's ok Star


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lisa / Jesse4ever

Thanks for your kind words, am sure we will all get there eventually!!

Hope everyone else is well this evening?

Lisa16
xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Anybody else read the NHS funding thread and see that Barts may be on the list that will no longer fund.  Any body heard anything from Bart's?  I'll be up again next week and see if I can find anything out.

Suzi


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have just read it!!

We go next week for our info session... am now truly worried - will it mean they tell us there is no further to go having waited a year to get this far I hope not! Its our one and only chance at funded assistance due to Norfolk PCT saying you have to be under 39 yrs old and as skinny as a rake  

Perhaps though it means that no new cases will be taken on to their books until they know the situation. 

Lets hope that all of currently on their list for whatever reason is able to complete at the very least this one cycle....    I am every the optimist!

Donna x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

I hope that doesn't includ us    , dont no how long we could save up for treatment.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

is barts on the list?  i really hope not. who do we speak to to find out

i hope ur all ok xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

When I went up Monday to get some more crinone, she asked me for £36, and I was like what, I only usually pay £7.20 but she said it's now a private prescription ans maybe because I have a positive?  I have a scan next week, wonder if we have to pay for that? I didn't think it went private until you have your first live birth?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

now im really worried    i really it hope it hasnt.

how r u anyways star hun??  i hope it went well yesterday   and i hope ur interviews are goin well xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Steph, yesterday was very sad and with my hormones all over the place I was blubbing like a baby.

Should hear about my interview this afternoon, but also have another tomorrow 

Been getting bad pains under my right ribcage last couple of days and has got worse today so I have emailed nurses to see if this is normal!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i hope everything is ok hun im sure it is    

bet ur well excited for ur scan next week


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I am excited but very nervous at the same time, just hope everything is ok.

When's your op hun?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

me op is on the 2nd march so only 12 days to go   im a little scared but i no i will b fine.
i was up there on tuedays for me pre admission and that was all fine xx

im sure u will b fine hun and u will c ur lovely bubs all nice and cosey    xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

what do they do in pre admission then?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

they just went through the surgery to see if i knew what they were actually goin to do and i got weighted (and omg i nearly broke the scale lol i have put on so much weight its shockin) and had mrsa swabs done and bloods done and told where to go on the day of me op and what time and when not to eat and drink from xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps

They do charge privet prices after your BFP thats what they said at info day so don't panic.

Star hope your ok and pain go's away

Stephy don't panic you will be ok


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten i have just spoken to barts and they said that they still have fundin for east of england and that no one has told them otherwise so not to worry   xx  so we should be fine for our next goes hun xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Kitten,  I didn't hear that bit, I thought it was after your first live birth? I don't mind paying it, was just a bit of a shock!

So do you think I will need to pay for my next scan then or will that be included? I just feel so stressed out today at work with losing my job, the funeral yesterday and trying to sort out new job etc, feel like walking out of work :-(


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No I don't think so hon don't worry scans are included pct.

Thanks stephy whoo hoo we will be pg


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - Congrats on being PUPO! I have everything crossed for you 

*donna1501* - Welcome. Sorry circumstances have brought you here but there are some lovely supportive people on this site. I hope everything goes well at Barts.

*Sezy* - That's great, I hope af arrives quickly for you.

*suzia* - I hope stimms go okay for you. I was at Barts for a baseline on Tuesday aswell! I arrived really late, though, and was rushing around when I got there!

*Bellini* - Good luck, and have fun ;-)

*Lisa16* - *hugs*

*KELLS71* - You're welcome. I'm really glad you managed to get an appointment. Most of our appointments have had to be private (because it's surrogacy), so we've been quite lucky in that respect and haven't had to wait too long between cycles etc.

*AFM: *We had our baselines on Tuesday. I did a sponsored sleepover the night before (took some of the kids from my theatre school to spend the night in the non-operational cells at the local police station!) and one of the parents was late picking their kid up in the morning so I missed my train! I was really annoyed. Then the next train was late! So I arrived at Barts 40 mins late for my appointment. But they were okay about it. Had the scan and everything is fine and good to go. But my friend (the intended mother) had her scan and she has another cyst :-( Had bloods done and her hormone levels are too high. This is exactly what happened last time. It's really frustrating but there's nothing anyone can do, and it's nothing she's done wrong. So she took her trigger injection on Tuesday night and has to go back next Tuesday for another baseline. In the meantime, I just carry on injecting. I can't move on to the next stage until she does. So this pushes our potential transfer to the second week of March, which typically is a very busy week for me! But I don't care as long as we get there! It feels like we've been doing this forever. Our first appointment at Barts was in Oct 08 and we still don't have a baby :-( I know that's not a long time in the grand scheme of things, but it does feel as though everything is on hold because we don't know when or if this will work.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mandy youforgot me  , but don't worry I forgive you as I always for get


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

and me :-(


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star hun, ur scan is free, u can also go to ur G.P nd get crione gel from them and then its the normal £7.20.

firebolt1982 , well come hun on being a donor not everyone could do that, hopefully the trigger injection works, and you can both move forward. i had my last cycle in march and got  a bfp in april so good luck, hpefully 2010 will be ur year.

kitten80  like i said to star if its med u need ask ur gp most will do it without a problem mine did, but i think upuntill ur viabilty scan its an nhs fee.

Lisa16 not long hun, i just hope they can aswer ur questions

Stephy i am counting the days down with u as i test the day b4 ur op. not too long to go now.

hello to evryone else, hope ur treatments are going well, hopefully get some more BFP's here soon 

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Jesse4ever - how's the 2ww going? so what date do you test? x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jess hon thanks for info how are you are you going   yet


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*kitten80 * and *star888* - Sorry! Took me ages to catch-up earlier. I hope you're both okay?

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No problem was only kidding! Hope you are well sweety x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

we were pulling your chain don't worry about it.

Ok I am bored so I thought I would work out dates if I start after follow up app and get a BFP I should be due end march


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Aww bless, you will be a mummy next year I can feel it!  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats good because I don't seem to predict anything on myself


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Are you spiritual?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer I suppose I am, I am a engaged Buddhist but years ago got told I was a physic and that I didn't no how to use it but all of a sudden I seem to no things like you being pg for one the other lady on other forum and the poor BFN the other lady had, then there was something on TV that said if your physic you will no the number I put in the box before the show I did, when I was 8 I new my Nan had died before the phone call. last night I new that my mum was going away for the week end when I haven't spoke to her. and I went into the Kitchen and new that my DH would walk in living room and knock my opened book over and he blooming well did. so are you freaked out like me


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm pretty much like you, my mum and brother believe they have 'pychic powers' and they seem to be more in tune with it than me! I'm too dense to pick up on things sometimes!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am not quick enough tho to say anything or I don't actully realise I am predicting anything and when I do realise I get like a shock and say I new that.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So you knew I was going to say BFP?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer but I didn't say anything just encase I made a fanny out of myself


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

aww bless ya!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Unfortunaly I also predicted a so called friend (B*tch ) from hell that she was going to have a win and I told her that in advance and she did a lot on the irish and this week I said your not winning anything and she didn't and that was just by looking at her tea


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

i aint doing too good, i need to ake antibiotcis for an abcess in my mouth, but i am s scared to take anything incase the embies dont implant, so i am in pain.

as in 2ww doing ok, i guess this pain is taking my mind off the embies.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Firebolt* - Hope it all works out for you as you are dpoing such a selfless act it would be unfair not to for you both

*Kitten* - I am dying (but too scared) to ask what you predict for me?!! Or are you not feeling anything at the moment? Maybe PM me if you feel anything!

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lisa don't be scared honey I'm not getting anything strong ATM but I can't seem to stop smiling at your name so maybe thats a good sign, vibes normally come when something is happening so ask again when you are in treatment


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone, hope you don't mind me joining you all again, I have been trying to keep up with you all from time to time following my 4th failed ICIS last year, we had decided to get off the IVF rollcoaster but we just can't let our last 2 embies go to waste, so am now waiting for AF to arrive so we can have an ET in a natural cycle. This really feels like our last chance, given my age and all the heartache we have been thru not sure if we can cope with anymore attempts if this one doesn't work. 

I look forward to chatting to you all and trying to keep myself sane, I will do my best to catch up and keep up with everyone, good luck to us all.


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Hey Kitten* - Will try to keep you smiling then and ask you again in few months time!!

*Snow White 94* - Welcome back. Fingers crossed for yur final go. Have the done any tests to look at why ICSI failed for you both?

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning

Welcome Snow white so sorry for your failed icsi's hope this works out for you  

Lisa still  

Star honey you ok my physic partner in crime  

Stephy you ok my love 

Oh Star I new when zoie got her BFP even tho she diapered for ages I new everything was ok


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

My mum took me out for lunch the day before testing and I kinda knew she was picking up on a good result for then but she doesnt tell me anything.  She has given me a sheet of this years tarots but I try not to read into things too much from it, I tend to look at each month after it has gone just to see if anything happened.   I suppose it's not really a nice thing to say or not to say incase you get peoples hopes up and things change!

I seem to pick up on bad things, like I drew a picture randomly of an eye when on phone at work doodling and gave it to my boss, the next week he got jumped and lost sight in his eye and had to have a plate put into it!  It was very freaky as it happens a lot but I don't know what it means at the time it just comes to me.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I have done it again a lady on anouther thread I told he yesterday I had a good vibe she will get her BFP she didn't beleave so tested a day early it was - so she drank a lot of wine , this morning on her actul otd BFP see she should have just listerned.

Star have you got any vibes on me as I don't seem to be able to read myself


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys good morning    i have just done a half hour worth of exercise and feel pretty good for it talk bout (sweaty betty) lol  i have to lose weight BIG TIME 

anyways u physic girlies do u have thoughts on me !!!!!  can u sence if my op will go well? or if u think i will get pg after op?  

hey everyone else hope ur fine and dandy xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No nothing at the mo Kitten, but from your pics on ** I can visualise you holding a baby. I think it will happen for you this year defo!

To be honest I thought you would get a good result the last time, but I got that wrong!

So you think my scan is going to be ok, pm if you dont want to put on here!? I reckon I pulled a muscle with that pain under my rib as I onnly get when I breathe in! weird!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Stephy

Your op will be fine you don't need a physic for that ,

But not getting anything atm sorry hon probably because your not on treatment yet, however had a negative vibe when you started tx but that was because it was ended  

Star your scan will be lovely


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Snow White 94* - Sorry to hear you've had such a hard time. I hope this cycle goes smoothly for you and you get the result you've been waiting for.

*star888* - What side is the pain on? Any chance it could be heartburn? I only get heartburn when I'm pregnant so didn't recognise it the first time I got it, but it started very early on in my pregnancy.

Anyone have any vibes for me?? I really hope this cycle works cos I'm not sure I can keep doing it much longer. It has already taken over 2 years of my life and it's very hard to plan ahead when I don't know when or if I will be pregnant. I know it's really selfish but I just don't know how much longer I can keep my life on hold. So I really, really, really hope it works this time. I may agree to one more cycle if it doesn't work, but I'm not sure yet, especially as this second attempt has taken so long!

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Mandy, my pain is under my right rib, and hurts most when I breathe in and that makes it hard for me to catch my breath, DP reckons it may just be muscle strain.

Think it feels a bit better at the mo, but i'm worrying about every little thing! Roll on next Thursday!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Firebolt think you will be ok   not a strong vibe atm

Star could be wind (farty pants  )


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ah no its too high up for that! Plus I have that all the time anyways! hehe!


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Hope you are all okidoke

Starr if you keep your receipts for crinone, then when you see midwife she will send off for your exemption form then you can claim back all the prescriptions you have paid for from the day you knew you were pregnant.  Good luck for the scan xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh really, even if I got it through Barts pharmacy and it said 'private' on the prescription?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

i know we all use crion gel here, i am 4dpt now been getting af pains and today on wiing a little pink on the tissue, is af on her way?

hope ervyone is doing well, i am in so much ain with my tooth and head 

regards

lsia
xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Call Bart's that's what we did, it does not mean that, just speak to a nurse, they are really good at getting back to you during this time.

Suzi


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You should be fine hon could be from et or implantation already  , but call bart's incase hon


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Jesse4ever,

I had pinkyness coming out with the crinone gel and pains from 5dpt, but mine must have been implantation and that lasted for about 4 days! So don't panic just yet, all my signs apart from really sore boobs was exactly the same as when AF comes!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

thx ladies, i will just wait it out, i am in so much pain with my tooth, i just wished it could be pulled out, its really putting a dampners on this 2ww, all i am doing is crying in pain, paracetamol dont do very much, the tooth hurts and so does my head.

hope ur all haveing a good day

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh thats not good Jess4ever, hope you feel better   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I detest tooth ache   feel for ya


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Just had a quick catch up - you all sound well and positive!!!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys im a lil worried as barts told me i was ment to have af within 2wks of stoppin buserelin and its now ova that i no im not pg but i just want af to show and go i really dont want to b on when i have surgery    

hope u are all havin a lovely wkend tho   xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - I hope your toothache goes away soon. The pink discharge could be lots of things, including implantation or a cervical erosion (I had this in my second pregnancy and it's fairly common and won't affect the possible pregnancy).

*stephyandmatt* - I hope af arrives soon for you. It's always the way that when you actually want it, it stays away!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

That burslin always mucks ting up honey , but don't worry if you are on af they are used to these things


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

how is everyone doing

i am still in lots of pain, been to the dentist today and he has given me antibiotics, which i cant take untill i know this cycle didnt work.

i am feeling very negative today have a feeling its not worked. far too ealy to test too.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Get that   head back on sweete

Hi everyone yall ok.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

kitten its so hatd to be positive when there is nothing to be positive about. 
i still think its failed and af will start soon. i dont have cramps its just the af feeling. no sore boobs either.

i emailed bart today about taking an antibiotic and they said its ok to take, it wont effect the embies, checked on a website and it said DONT take it as it effect the blood flow to the baby ( if there is one). i am in just so much pain, dentist cant do treatmnet because of the infection and i can take the medication 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Jess I here ya I don't like taking anti's anyway didn't like takeing them after ec but thats normal prosedier  , what about numbing jel?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten, tred bonjella, hotwater bottle, i am taking paracetamol every 4 hours but its making this 2ww a lot worse.

i might go back to teh dentice and see if there is anything more hey can do untill i know.

7 days untill test date, but think i will test earlier then that, just not sure how early tho.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I wouldn't test early hon, a lady on other thread did and she got a BFN then on test day which was the day after she got BFP


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hin i dont even think i will get to OTD it really feels like af is on her way  abd what dont make sence we had 2 top mbies put back 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am sure your fine hon I HAD af 4 days before OTD


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies.

went to my doctors today in agony, he has gave me somthing that is safe for me to take. so hopefully few days and i will be pain free and then hopefully get my bfp and then i can enjoy it. please please stay little embies.

i emailed barts asking about a drug the dentist gave me and they said yeah its fine to take, i looked on the internet and its NOT recomended at all, so barts will say what u want to hear, if these embies had stayed barts would have killed them 

hows everyone else getting on??

ladies on 2ww are u getting lots of clear cm

lisaxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh I don't no hon sorry how long till OTD  

Hi Everyone where are youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys im still here hoverin around    hows everyone on here??

star not long till ur 1st scan    its gonna be sooooo lovely seeing ur lil bubs snuggled in ur tummy xx

jesse im glad u have something to help u now so hopefully u will b pain free very soon xx 

kitten hows u goin them 11 weeks are gonna go so fast hun xx

as for me well O.M.G  its a week 2day that i have my surgery so very scary stuff xxx

hey to everyone else xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow I didn't even notic my ticker   I am so excited now 

Are you nervouse Stephy   I hope all go's well.

Star not long now hon how dod you feel any differant?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey all I've had my head down job hunting and stuff lately so been busy!

Steph yup 2 days till scan!  Really hope everything is ok, fingers crossed! 

Jesse4ever im glad you have finally found something you can take, stay positive not long till OTD now 

Kitten how you doing, i;m very jealous about your holiday! Where you going again?

Steph - Your op has come round quickly, you will soon be back injecting in no time! 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Kitten all that feels different is the following:

-Boobs still hurt but not as much as they have done

-Get really tired between 6.30-8ish and need to have a lay down

-Weeing more in night

-really porking out, none of my trousers or jeans no longer fit me and I have had to go to a size 14


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am off to sunny St Ives then its my follow up soooooo excited to start again  

sounds all good


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Hope your ok

Kitten- you ticker excites me coz thats how long before we have our arrival, times going quick, so soon be here.

Starr - you should be able to claim all scripts back, coz crinone gel is available on nhs prescription, its just barts put it on private.  I asked pharmacist at work today.

Jess4ever (lisa) step away from the pee sticks    .  Do not waste your time testing early.  The girls on here will tell you.  I had bleeding for 5 days during the 2 week wait, if you get bleding i increased to 2 a day crinone gel, barts advice to me at the time, and if you get bleeding you have nothing to lose by doing two a day.  Then i was due to test on the saturday, but the thursday before i was adamant it had failed, so tested and it was negative. I tested again friday morning and negative.  I completly fell apart and hated life agin ( the usual feelings ) then on saturday  ( my actual test day) i did the test and got a BFP.  Shocked i did another 5 and all BFP, and here i am with 12 weeks to go.  So testing early proves nothing except gives you more upset that you dont need.     please wait til your test day 

Lotsa love to all of ya xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Lisa

I jus re read my post and i sound like a right moaning ole cow, dont mean to come accross like that, just dont want you to live that misery for nothing by testing early  xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi  jess,
on my last cycle i tested 1 day early and got bfp, i know every cycle is differnet,.

i dont have no bleeding just feels like af is on its way, i go a wipe because i feel wet(tmi) and its all clear.

but i dont even have sore boobs, no cramps no af pains no nothing. this is the reason why i feel its not worked.

i am already on 2 crione gels a day due to baby dying at 18 weeks.

i so hate this 2ww, i just want to no now.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all

Quick question for you - I'm going to the info session at barts next weds and when they called to book me in they said I will be able to start everything from the day after.

Is this the case or another example of Barts talking rubbish (as I found sometimes when having IUI through them!)

Thanks

Chelle
x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Chellebele

I went to an info day on a Wednesday and the protocol they had drawn up for me started on the Saturday - it depends when your 1st day of period was so it could be correct. Be ready to satrt as it was only 3 days for me which was a bit of a shock after such a long wait!!!!

Hope everyone else is well. I went to my follow up appointment today and am back on the waiting list for ICSI. Was told waiting list is 4-5 months but I have also asked if I could have some other testing whilst I am waiting due to previous miscarriages (I don't want to wate another IVF tx if I can help it). Going to have some karotyping blood tests (need to research that as have heard of it but don't know what it is!) and aqua scan whilst I sit and wait for a date

*Star* - Good luck wiht your scan this week luv.

Lisa
xxxxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks lisa sweety I will update Thursday 

4-5 months seems like ages but if will soon come sweety, hope you are keeping well xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lisa glad they put u back on the list for icsi and 4 -5 months does seam ages but it will soon come around. there waiting list has got loneger for sure, they should just levae u 2 natural cycles and start u, expecially what happened.

Chellebele
i had info session, and then started down regging 3 dats later too, so good luck hun.


star i bet ur excited now, only 2 days to go.

kitten have a nice holiday 

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all

hope you are all ok

Star and to all those that have had there BFP already after test day and the week after did you still feel slight AF feeling and twinges as you can gess I am a week late and hopeing  .


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten why aint u tested??

lisa

feeling  negative as hell


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

To Frightend   don't think I could handle seeing those horrible words so soon after last.

Just wondered what it felt like so I could compair.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Kitten,

Not to get your hopes up or anything but I had AF cramps from around implantation time right through to about a week after and I even still get occasional cramps now.

Had some this morning actually but then had diareah! (TMI!) Felt sick all morning, dont know if its nerves for tomorrow or what. I feel so so scared, worse than before OTD! 

I will update tomorrow!

Kitten why dont you test? Are you usually that late or is this your first AF after treatment as it could be that?  Do you feel any different?
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its my second AF 1st was 2 Days before OTD   and no not normaly this late.

I might give it a few days before I test as I am a chicken


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

feel any different?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just tiered my nips are sore when they haven't been all month which is strange because they normaly get sore at ov then where off before AF arrives.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

what about your boobs? I get sore nips usually before AF but with BFP if I touch say the side of my boob that hurt like it was bruised?

But then I suppose everyone is different, can't you test just so you know? It's upsetting either way but saves you getting your hopes up or not?  I have cried every month for the past 4 years whilst testing and it never gets easier but I always had to know as soon as I coukd test!

My fingers are crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yes they do feel bruised   I will wait till weekend thats when I get paid


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ohhhh let us know asap.  That would just be a dream and with no treatment too! Like I said though don't get yourself worked up too much but I am sending positive vibes your way    

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks   didn't you say you sore an image of me with a baby


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I did yes!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

just wondered if IVF mucked up your system?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i tested 9DPT 

no symptoms and feels like af is coming is why i did it.
even now i go a loo expecting to see blood, its that horrid feeling of af, like its here already.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

what you mean as in still getting AF pains.  Everyone I have spoke to got this in normal pregnancy too!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Jesse4ever  - what you tested today is that?

Dont give up yet, I felt like that everyday and felt damp down below like something was coming everyday and had constant knicker checking.

I take it it was BFN then? Still too early I think though hun?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

yep too early hun.. you need to wait for a few more days yet hun xxx

AFM well as you can see from my sig it looks like I "might" be ovulating naturally. It's a low progesterone score but it's there...  

My thyroid has come right down too - still not under 2 but better.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

That all sounds like things are going well Bellini! So things are looking good for FET


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i aint had no cramps at all tho, no pains in my ovarys, just this sensation of af. god i so hope i am wrong, but the way i feel i wont make it to OTD, i recon i will go a loo ( number 2 TMI) and the bleeding will start. i will be so shocked if it dont.

i had 2 perfect embies why didnt theu stick, do u recon its the paracetamol i have taken??

lisa
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

jesse4ever said:


> i had 2 perfect embies why didnt theu stick, do u recon its the paracetamol i have taken??
> 
> lisa
> xxx


Barging in!!! Lisa, paracetomol doesnt affect anything, its completely safe to take during pregnancy and the 2ww. I took paracetomol 9DPEC and got a BFP 14DPEC!! Hang in there sweetie
Natalie xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi,

well now i have just constant af pains, heavy af pains, so i recon by tomorrow af will be here or friday when i guess its due, 2 weeks after ec.

i really hate the 2ww.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

try a 3ww   it drives you insane


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten i would test if i was u.

just emaied barts, there is now a 4 month waiting list, so looks like i will be doing it all again  july time, depends how long it takes to get a review appointment.

if ur self funding u need to go on the waiting list too. each cycle costs £2900 + drugs.

i am praying i really wont need to worry about that, but its all i can think about now.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes 4 months is a bout right my BFN was 28th jan and apointment is 12th May.

DH has brought a test but I don't want to do it.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten is that a review apointment or to start tx again?

ur sound + ur symptoms etc.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Follow up but I might start asap like I did b4 as I am east of england .

Well not sure about what I should or should not feel all I no is 1 + sign is AF is not here a week later


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i hope its lke that u hav ur follow up and then u start the following cycle. sod another 4 months after that.

how many more nhs goes have u got??

when u had ur tx did u also have grade 1 embies put back??

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope so to, I have 5 more go's as I am only allowed 1 emby put back, and yes I had a grade 1 4 cell put back on day 2 so it was doing what it was surposed to do but it didn't want to stay  .

But they said they were not happy with how I responded and they are going to up my dose so I can have more embys to choose from.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wow 6 goes, i have 3 but only 1 left now, so if the last go dont work we will have to fund it ourself, by then iwill be 40 and have 3 back.

i was on 6 viles of menopur maybe they will do that with u., hope may comes round fast  unless u wont need it 

what are u  from and r u under 35?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am from Brentwood, and I am 29 I will be 30 in june  

WOW 3 put back well your bound to get a BFP there is no question


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well i thought with 2 i would, well first cycle i had 2 and got bfp, ok i dont know 100% yet this aint worked but 99.9% sure. 
last time i  had a grade 1 10 cell and a grade 2 5 cell, this time 2 grade 1, 8 and 7, so in thery it should have been better, but guess its not always thecase.

do u get the train to barts

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you will you wont need thired  

Yes I get the train its not that bad really.


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Jesse4ever-I know it is hard, but you need to relax, you have no proof that it has not worked yet, and the gel gives many of the same symptoms of AF so it could just be side-effects from that.  Try to relax and wait it out.  Do not test any more, it will do you no good and you may still get a positive result on the test date.  2WW is the worst Iknow, but you will get through it.  Paracetemal is safe to take at any time so don't worry about that.

On the other hand, you will wait for your follow-up appointment and you don't join the wait list until after the follow-up, but you don't need to worry about that yet.  One day at a time.

Suzia


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - Try to chill sweetie. Like has already been said, the crinone gives very similar symptoms to af so that might be all you're feeling.

*kitten80* - I would so have tested by now if I were you! I have absolutely no willpower!! 
*
star888* - Is it tomorrow your scan? Good luck, I will be thinking of you x

*Bellini* - That's fab news!

*AFM:* My friend (the intended mummy) went for her scan yesterday and she still hasn't down-regulated :-( It's very frustrating but there's not much we can do. She still has a cyst which is causing her pain and her hormone levels are still too high, although they are much lower than last week. So she's booked for another scan for next Tuesday and *fingers crossed* we can move forward then. Until then I am just injecting the Buserelin every day and waiting. But I don't seem to be having very bad side effects this time which is good! So our transfer is now set for the third week of March, all being well. I really ope it happens that week as I go on holiday to Norfolk the following week and don't really fancy travelling back down to London when I'm supposed to be on holiday!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Probably wont then one day I will go into labour and pip2 will pop out


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

suzia , so kitten has her follow up in may, she will then have another 4 months to ait untill she can start tx again that delay is bad, i will be 40 by then. i will be looking at november  god i hope that aint right and tht changes.

firebolt1982  sorry to hear u are still in limbo and ur  intended ummy is not ready, fingers crossed the levels would have dropped by next week, have they gave her another trigger shot

star good luck for tomorrow hun, hope u get to see that magical flicker 

lisa
xxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Jesse4ever-Don't worry about all of that for now, take one day at time, get through this 2WW wait and then you can talk about this stuff, you don't need to worry yet, put your feet up and relax, I know it's easy said than done, but that's what you need to do now.  It is all these stupid drugs we are on, they mess things up, and it is true that the gel gives symptoms of AF.  One day at a time.

Suzi


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i really dont remember being this negative first time around, i guess i am so desperate for it to work. i want that feeling i had when i was pg with jesse my little angel.

lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Peeps Jess4ever I have my appointment in may but don't think I will have 4 months to wait as I am east of england as they keep telling me and there is no waiting list


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten i am just down the road to you, so maybe the same will apply to me, if i need it. trying not to think so negative.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - No, I don't think they gave her another trigger shot ... forgot to ask but she didn't mention it. I think her hormone levels are almost there now, so they're just giving her a little longer.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well?

*Kitten* - I am also same PCT (East of England) but I have just been put back on waiting list yesterday. The waiting list belongs to Barts and you sit on it irrespective of who funds your treatment (is what I thought anyway)?!! Anyway, get that bloody test done young lady - you might not need to go on any waiting list!!!

*Star* - Good luck tomorrow

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all staying positive 

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## KELLS71 (Jan 27, 2010)

I had a appointment with Amanda Tozer last week (went private for a follow up appointment instead of waiting till my follow up in April) and Im sure she said I was East of England PCT (I live in Basildon) – she said its that PCT that are now insisting on 6 months between treatments – she said she suspects its cause they are running out of money!  She said it wasn’t Barts that was making us wait longer etc.


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Kells

The doctor I saw mentioned something about PCT wanting patients to wait but I don't recall him saying 6 months, and then he said the waiting list was 4-5 months anyway. However, he was a junior and Amanda Tozer would be the person in the know about these things as she is the lead clinician

Lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

good luck for ur scan 2day star and let us know how it all goes and dont forget to take some tissues as its gonna be so amazing xxx

morning everyone else x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well it would be about right then I should start the month after that 6 months  

Ok still no test DH chickend out   but still  

Good luck for scan hon  

Stephy you ok my love

Hope y all ok


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten hun im ok im just a bit ill which is not good cz of me op on tuesday so im doseing myself up and have phoned in sick 2day to get some rest, but otherwise im good  

anyways hows u? i c ur late for af. well i would have done a test by now u must b so strong not to,  well actually i prob would of been testin everyday since my treatment lol but iam nuts      

anyways i fink u should do the test 2day and then let us all know        xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

DH wants to wait till weekend he even tried to tell me how late I am   does he have periods NOOOOOOOOOOO  , so I am afraid your going to have to wait just like me.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you all for the good lucks, we are on our way now  

Will update you all later!

Hope all of you lovely ladies are ok xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

good luck star, like steph said its very emotional to see ur baby fro the first time, aslk to hear the hb too, i did 

steph hope u feel beter soon, tuesday will be here very soon.

i hope we wont have to be made 8 months for treatment that is way way too long, i did ask if an priavte appointent coud be done and kim said miss tozar only do them now for self funding patiets only. andeven if u pay u ahve to wait in the list too.

as for me, still feels like af is on the way, not so much as in crams just that af sensation, feelins iykwim  4 days till test day, if i get that far.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am nhs and I have an appointment with her?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten are u paying for the appointment


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No I just got given it, A letter came and said I would be having an appointment with her on the 12th may


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Everyone can meet with Mandy Tozer, NHS or not, it is just when you want to get in, she used to offer private follow-up appointments that you pay for, that you can get right away, or you wait 4 months for the follow-up and then join the wait list, but it seems she no longer offers the private appointments.

Suzi


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Is this woman queen of Bart's or somthing


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all, on way home. Well not exactly what we was expecting, embryo is only 2mm and too small to detect heartbeat! Also they said on a letter they gave me for doctor that I am only 5 weeks pregnant! I was told count 2 weeks before e/c so that would make me 7?! 

Why send u for a scan at 5 weeks surely thats too early! I'm back next week for another to see if it's improved or grown! 

So feel completely crap now!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awwww star hun    dont feel crappy im sure ur bubba is fine ur just not as far along as they 1st thought so dont panic hun keep    for that little, when u bac at barts next week??


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Next Thursday x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi hon don't panic thats the right size for the amount of weeks you are I go on 3dpregnancy.com and it shows you week by week and thats what it says


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

u could of come and seen me but i will b comin home wednesday   .

hun please dont feel down heres a lil dance to cheer u up                                 i hope that helps


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star it should only be 2mm, how long ago did u get ur bfp?  i am sure everything is ok.   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well at least you no that beenie is there still


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks all jesse4ever I got bfp on 6th feb x

was just bit of a downer, I was told I was 7 from a site so my own fault for presuming I guess, just upset as dp can't make next thurs! :-(

we saw embryo and sac so that's a good thing I guess x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star sometimes the hb dont start untill 7to 8 weeks always. ur bean is right size, and its there so its good, try and relax for 1 week.
easy said tehn done i know.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So next week will be 6 weeks that will be too early too for h/b? X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hun, they normally get a hb from as early as 6 weeks but i hvae known many to get it as late as 7 to 8 weeks.

ur bean is the right size so that is good 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hugs to Star - try not to worry hunny. xxxxxxxxxx

News from the Bellini household.

Got my call today and I am hopefully cycling for FET NEXT CYCLE !!!!    and THEY ARE HOPING TO LET ME DO A *NATURAL * CYCLE! ! ! ! YAY YAY YAY YAY

I know there's only a 17% success rate but you never know - I could be in that 17%... 

By the end of March/start of April I could be preggers! 

Love and Babydust to all.



Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo Bellini  

Bellini was your AF normal after BFN?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

kitten80 said:


> Whoo hoo Bellini
> 
> Bellini was your AF normal after BFN?


Well, I bled prior to the OTD so I counted the first day of full bleeding as CD1 and then the following cycle through January was 40 days which is really long for me (I normally am a 30-35 girl max). When AF came it was pretty much as expected - not painful but a little heavy.

Why - are you all mucked up? They did say to me that it's common as all the drugs etc have to come out of your system.

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes 9 days late   so was hoping


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Why haven't you got the pee sticks out? Have you got any symptoms?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

1 because to frightend 2 because they are to exspensive so waiting till I am at least 2 weeks late just incase 3 the more I don't no then I can keep the smile on my face


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

just got an email back form barts and if this has failed my appointment would be end of july, i would then join the waiting list of 4 to 5 months  so i am looking at doing tx again in novemeber/december 

kitten i think u will have to wait on a waiting list after u see miss tozer  in may too 

lisa16 i am glad they got u in so quick for you to have to wait untill july would have been stupid.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

kitten80 said:


> 1 because to frightend 2 because they are to exspensive so waiting till I am at least 2 weeks late just incase 3 the more I don't no then I can keep the smile on my face


Savers girl... £1 or the Factory Shop £1 or here:

http://www.google.com (best place to look)/

stock up!!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Do they give a true reading?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

omg i still can believe how long they make u wait for a follow up and only then add u to the waiting list, 9 months for another go if this aint worked. why so long becasue we have had tx we should carry on.

i wonder if u went priavte elsewhere would u lose ur nhs go?

please please stay little embies, we want our little baby so much.

lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

see I don't understand this because when I phoned up to let them no she said you should be tx again with in 4-6 months


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

email **** and ask her, she is the one that does all the bookings.

she tod me next appointment for follow up was end of july which i thought they got u back asap, and then once u have ur follow up you go back on the waiting list for next tx, which at the moment waiting list is 4 to 5 months, so doe me that is another 10 months  

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well?

*Star* - Sorry that your appointment was a bit of a let down today- just keep calm and relaxed till next week, am sure all will be okay

*Stephy* - Not long now!!!

*Bellini * - that is very good news for you!

*Jesse4ever* - Keep your chin up my luv.

*Referral discussions* - If you decide to do a private go whilst waiitng I was told that you will lose one of your NHS goes. Think Gemma, fertiltiy nurse at Basildon told me this, but am sure I have read it in the PCT Commissioning guidance that was posted on the Essex board for East of England PCT some time last year. I think you do only get put on the waiting list once you have had your appointment, and the waiting list has groen from 3-4 months to 4-5 now. I don't know if this is because there is more patient demand for the service, but I also read the **** report for Barts and it said something about staffing numbers being less than what they were in previous years and so workload was reviewed. I am not clear if posts have been recruited to but just thought you may want to know possible reasons behind longer wait - however, they could have recruited and this be down to more patients going to the clinic

Also, be careful e-mailing one particular person. I think Agatha is one of the nurses as she replied to me today, but they obviously work shifts / part time. I always find it best to e-mail the [email protected] thelondon.nhs.uk - that way someone wil come back to you. I just thought I better mention it as Agatha didn't do my booking, but that may have been because I was sqaushed in due to my circumstances

Take care all and have a good evening

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls 

i had the same with my follow up! i had to wait 3 months for body to recover and then had follow up! then i had to wait on waiting list which was at the time 3/4 months! if you have a fresh cycle and need a fresh cycle again then you have to have 3 afs before you can start agaiin! but if you have fet then i dont think you have to wait! tbh i know its hard but the best thing is to let your body recover cause the last thing you want is to go straight in again and it dont work cause your body is to stressed 
hope this helps xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KELLS71 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jesse4ever - I was told by Barts a few weeks ago that Miss Tozer no longer does private follow up appointments - but then I emailed he and she replied and said she does do private follow up appointments! I asked her in my email if I went tr on **** see her privately would that mean i could go back on waiting list then instead of having to wait for my follow up appointment at Barts, to which she replied yes that was right. So I phoned for an appointment last Mon and got to see her 4 days later on Thursday. (See this link for details of number to phone for appointment, its at the London Clinic, and not Barts http://www.thelondonclinic.co.uk/consultants/tozer,_miss_amanda.aspx)

Im really glad I went to see her as Heather at Barts had told me I probably wouldnt be starting my next round of ICSI till August/Sept (I had my failed 2nd round in January) - but Miss Tozer said to me it will be May or June she can get me to start and she will make sure of it etc. So if you can afford to see her privately (I think its going to cost about £150, havent been invoiced for it yet) I definitely think its worth it, even if just to make yourself known to her.

kelly xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for this Kells - I was just about to ask the questions that you have already given answers to (cost of private appt and wait times!). Thanks for reading my mind!!

Lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps 

Anyway I am just going to say     because I was starting to let myself belive in miricles then this morning I had a sharp niggle then felt wet and there was a light brown on tissue I new that it was to good to be true but hey at least I can get bladdered tonight at the Ann summers


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Kel

last time i had a private appointment with her it cost £105 that was in september last year.

i will email her when i know if i need one, but i think its good she does this as for anyone to have to wait 10 months for another cycle is too long expecially as i turn 40 in jan that is cutting it a little close.

of couse i am still hoping its worked, getting sort of a heavy feeling now. so i have a feeling af will come. but at least i nkow there is another way now 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whens OTD Jess?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten OTD is monday, still seems ages away. we wont be testing before,

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I never do but I didnt get to otd AF came 2 days before   but I kinda new as I new that my AF was just playing games with me this month.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Jess

As I said before on this thread... don't always go by what the "say".

My original appointment after my December tx was April but then it was brought forward to January and I am FETing after AF comes.  So don't lose hope.

As I mentioned to Kitten, if you aren't going to use frosties and plan a fresh ICSI/IVF then it's 3 months or so wait for the follow up appointmend and then another 3-5 months before you get to "go". So realistically 8 months.

I honestly think they bring ladies over a certain age "forward" as on the NHS they prefer to treat you before the age of 40. I am 35.  Given your age Jess, I can't see them making you wait.

BUT BE POSITIVE.... YOU COULD BE PREGNANT!!!  

I spotted for 4 days and then AF came the day before OTD (spotted 11dpt) so if there was something "wrong" you probably would know it... hang on in there girl. xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello Bellini

i did only go on what i was told when i contacted barts, they told me my follow up would be end of july and i would be put back on the list. but i m now just going to sit tight for 3 days and then worry about it if i have to. if my af dont come today i will be more hopeful as i have EC 14 days ago i am guessing if its going to come it will today. might be wrong as i now not everyone with a - result gets af before OTD. so it is still a waiting game.


but............. on my first cycle, and my DP said  i am the same way, i was 100% sure it didnt work, very negative and even on test date i wsa saying it didnt work, but it did. so who knows.

i no things are never the same and it might be the crione gel keepign af away so time will tll. at the moment i have no spotting, had a few pains in my ovarys last night along wth af pains, so i am guessing at the moment it can go either way.

come on little embies be ok.
lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think its a good sign hon that you haven't spotted I saw a small pink dot in gel 4 days before then 3 days b4 I saw brown dots then 2 days b4 thats when everything came out sorry (TMI) then full flow,


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning guys im a little worried as i still havent seen af and im now day 41 of my cycle i stopped treatment on the 5th and i asked barts when i was likely to have af and they said within 2wks of stoppin and its been 3 weeks since stoppin and i still have no sign af is on way. and i have been lookin on the net bout my surgery and they say they do it after u have manstrated so now im worried what if start and they cancel me    i would just die if that was the case.  i have emailed barts 2 times and they just aint gettin back to me and i have tryed ringin but no answer  im really stressin now


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh hon sounds silly  but have you tested hon?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten80  i had pink stuff on days 3,4,8 and 9 so far nothing yesterday or so far today. it was like a baby pink to salmon colour only on wiping and it came out with the crione gel.

stephy u could email **** she normally gets back to me really fast. i am suprised they aint gave u no prevoera hope leona gets back to you.

lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

The day 3 I would say from ec day 8-9 could be implantation


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i cant b pregnant as i havent had sex since i last did a preg test and that was 3weeks ago when i had my aqua scan i just havent felt in the mood if u know wot i mean.  and i do have provera but they didnt tell me to take it.  it was to take if i was gona carry on wiv the cycle so it would thin my lining down for the next scan but cz i stopped they still didnt tell me to take it so thats what i asked them in my email


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i have just emailed again but to leona this time so hopefully she will get back to me


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe your the virgin mary  , hope she gets back to you hon let us no.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

steph, she is normally very good, normally within 1 hour i have a reply. hopefully she can put ur mind at rest.

kitten, so itdea hun if its right or not, i didnt get this on my lat cycle.

lsia
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol virgin mary u do tickle me kitten xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well Jess I say its all good  

Stephy the question is do you act like the virgin Mary


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well soon no in a few days  i am   its worked of course.

steph good luck hun, hope they answer u really soon.

star how r u today

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten lol how does the virgin mary act hehe  

well i just had an email back and leona has said it can take a while to have a bleed after stoppin and that surgery wont b a problem so im happier now


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

good news steph


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer is sure is just   that i get better this weekend and then its all systems go.  
me and matt will b takin the dogs to the kennels on monday morning then we are headin up to london and we r stayin in the rookery hotel which looks so nice take a look on google  
were stayin there monday and tuesday well i prob wont b there tuesday but matt will b as i will prob b in the night at hospital    and then we should b home on wednesday and then matt can go get my little angles from the kennels    god its sooooooo close now im well scared


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

r u staying in over night then? ot just day stuff/?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well it is done on the day surgery unit but if i need to stay in then i will go to a ward it all depends on how the surgery goes and last time i had it in colchester i had to stay the night but we will have to c as this time im havin more done so prob will b in but if not i will b in that lovely hotel


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

not sure Stephy but thats good news hon don't be frightend hon your in the best hands.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

CLICK HERE *For your new home.*


----------

